# 1" scale, REALLY????



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I know ,some predicted it.
who knows if it will come true.

The grandkids needs a place to ride or run their ATVs. so why not make a trail / track 6ft wide for them. 
And since it can be graded and there is already an older path.

See where I am going with this.??
I mean 100 ft radius can work??
Then they can run anything? right?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty.... Yer messin' with the parking area.... Are we going to park in the bean field across the road????


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

this is winter work. last year for the parking lot. 
I have to clean up the RR first. sale a few things. ETC. 
Just tring to get a dream or something fun to think about ;thats not yard work and weed control. 
after it cools down I want to go measure how much track there is. or needs to be.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought you said it wasn't going to get any bigger?????


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Ive heard rumors from our club back east that this may be the last year for Martys thingy, I guess i need to get there this year if i wish to see it.

Jethro


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

That's the rumor, but we heard that before.

Don


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

It was in the club minutes, I think Marty posted it online also. If you ever wanted to come, this is the year!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry's right, but that does not mean folks can not still come visit in the future. IF the RR is up and running. 
As far as the ride on track, there is way too much fall in grade in the south area. I don't think it will work. 
Once the grade stacks are in I will know for sure. 
Its just been a busy year with work and rentyals for me. Hard to enjoy tring to work on the RR when you have a list yet to do.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't worry boys. I am bringing a Exorcist to the gathering in Sept 

He says he can drive this 1 inch daemon from Marty. 

There is a a chance that it could end up in someone else so stand back 

JJ 


PS At one time when I first s tarted I thought of doing 1 scale. But not to ride on just as a outdoor layout like G scale only bigger. But price put a stop to that.

But what I know now I might have been able to build my own engines and rolling stock like Marty. 

this is 20 / 20 hindsight


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

After putting brake pads on the van, I thought; why not see how much track is needed to make a new min 50 radi loop?? 
750 ft 

I now have 252 ft on the ground now with about 248 ft in stock. Thats 500 ft ????? 

Just thinking ???? 
this one is better for trees.


----------



## Diesel (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi Marty 

Are you into 1" scale trains now? That is the scale I have been eyeballing since I left 1:29! You built your own locomotive!? How cool is that?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

This weekend I tried my hardest to work on clipping bushes on the GRR and mowing. Then I wanted to find out if this is all workable or not.
so I got my transit out and shot in a couple of main spots.
found the center of the high and lows.
Low and behold the yard by our driveway is with in 3" of our south property line.










this is our S W corner of the property looking east. from where I am standing is point "O" and 0 to 18" has to come out of the curve and 12" all the way east.

Just behind me.









here facing north and 3 ft needs to be filled in here at dry creek and a tube placed in.










This is just to the right of where we used to set up the old steam up track.
walking backwards to the west or front of the property is:










Here is the garage where Kidmans set up their store, 50 ft rad. min and (if I figured right) 1.5% grade from here all the way back in the 3rd photo.
A couple of high spots need to be removed and we plan to use Kevins lazer level when he is dozering to check out my markings.

If you are confused, I understand. I feel like a treator to the cause.
And yes, the dozer is lined up. but it won't affect the parking for Sept.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

50 ft radius min., go ahead Marty, - .... just build it in G--SCALE, and have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

The DMS Ry. Way!!!.............. 

Dirk - DMS Ry. 

Don't forget the prototype monster sized switches also!!!!!!!


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

This is cool!! Marty I'm gonna follow this . I have 3 acres live in Ohio and sometime would like to get some pointers from ya...Travis


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Are we talking Concrete Road Bed ?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

John 
no, there is only alittle fill dirt on a straight away, rest need good grading.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Marty - " IS IT DONE YET?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" 

phew... got that in - in time!!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats good, , but ,,ITS NOT MY FAULT. waiting on the dozer to show up. LOL. 
I have the tie jigs ready, straight and curved. 
Maybe I should try installing G track in the middle, what a run. Dirk asked about that eariler. good idea.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

32 ties per 8ft, about 1300 ties ready to go . Cut and dipped. not encluding the old ones still in use.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sad to hear the RR going south. Later RJD


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So,.. You just need to move the property line away from the ROW a bit or 2!!! ha 

Dirk


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

True

But I just feel Ive gone off track alittle.










I get up for work, make one section.
at lunch make one section
afterwork make one section.
then clean the GRR.

I guess its progress?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

two days worth of track there!! 

Can I get a T - shirt from you ? 

Dirk - DMS Ry. 

today's not over yet, get to work!!!!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Stan and I agreed way back , that you have to be there. sorry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Can't,.. no how,.. no way - BUT THX!!!


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Just went to an open house at the mud creek railroad club. Looking at these engines leaves me saying one thing.....
I want one!!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing it. 
I personally like the electric engines with sound. 
I have riden on many gas powered ones that sound like lawn mowers going around.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 18 Aug 2012 05:35 PM 
Thanks for sharing it. 
I personally like the electric engines with sound. 
I have riden on many gas powered ones that sound like lawn mowers going around. 




Maybe it's because they got lawnmower engines in them









JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I went to Mud Creeks web page. not very good for photos etc. 
they do have now a 1" line.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

You just need to hook twelve of those lawn mower engines together and all exhausting from one exhaust port then it's sound more like a diesel


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's a few more


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I think this was the 1"? line


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Alas Marty, you're doomed.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish you guy's would stop posting pictures and giving Marty ideas!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

well Don, with the rain today I finished off my new rail. I have 30 8ft panels ready to install. 
Still no dozer. I am sure this will put him behind again. 

I'm really going back and forth with subroadbed. screenings with heavy mesh then washed 1/2" rock. 
Or 
dry mix portland and screenings with steel moveable forms. then water in, the washed rock. 
I am making expantion joints as I did in G. works well. 
I really want realyable track work. 

I have seen a few Japan 5" scale videos where they look like concrete holding ties and everything. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=ULzvuHfPFy24o&v=zvuHfPFy24o&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
You will have to change your signature block to the different scale. You going to tear out your G scale setup?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry 
NO way , this ride on is ,,"for the grandkids"..


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

It's good to hear you're not tearing up the g layout.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty 

What are you using to drive the rail spikes in the ties?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy 
#6 X 3/4" hex screws. 
after our 1 3/4" rain yesterday, I looked the ride on track over and its mushy where I did not concrete roadbed it. So I think on any fill areas I will concrete roadbed and where it is just dug out and solid, use driveway mesh under the rock for stability. 
Mesh comes in 100ft rolls X 10 ft wide for under parking lots etc. The dozer guy has some part rolls he will sale me. I also went through over 2,000 screws this weekend. 4,000 is coming next week. 

Thanks for letting me post here. I have only ONE person in the ride on club that I can openly talk to about this stuff. Talk about "feeling" like an outsider.
I still LOVE GRRers tho.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! you been a busy guy. You going to have it done so Stan and JJ can play?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was out spraying weeds and grass this afternoon. about 5 bottles of spray mix. when I get back the RR should be easier to weed.

FYI
My track section in 1" has alum strips stampled on the underside. My thinking on this is again after G track. the strips keeps the ties in line better, the screws don't need to be as tight holding the rail. And the ballast will help hold the track down to the concrete roadbed. 
On curved sections, about every 8 ties has a gap to flex it if needed. curves are perbent for 50' rad.

Not sure what Dwight thinks of this. But I have gone against the "ways" of the hobby before. I want my ride on trains to look like a model railroad.










track plan










this drawing was easier said than done.
to the left is main line, to right is storage and 2nd switch left is wood trestle for unloading cars .

I have been taking ideas from all kinds of videos and scales.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

marty i'll take that chev. flat bed


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure what Dwight thinks of this. But I have gone against the "ways" of the hobby before. I want my ride on trains to look like a model railroad.I have no problem with anything you're doing Marty.







At work I'm well known for thinking outside the box and I too bring that same spirit to my hobby and everything else in my life. Just because something has been done a certain way for a long time does NOT mean there may not be a better way... it just means the old way works.








Mechanical lubricators are generally mounted near the pilot or under the running board near the smokebox and are driven by a shaft or rod off the crosshead. To me, that didn't fit in with the prototypical look I was after (I never saw an 1870's 4-4-0 with a 16" cubic box hanging off the running board), so I mounted mine hidden in the cab and drove it with a cable. A whole bunch of old hands on another forum told me this would never work and gave me a whole bunch of reasons. Guess what? It works great!

I say if you think you have a better idea, go for it!! The worst that can happen is that you'll find out it doesn't work and you'll have to redo it - and you'll have learned something in the process.









There's an old saying in machining... "If you aren't making scrap, you aren't learning anything." hehehe


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

OR as one of my coffee cups I used at work said: 

IDIOCY => Just because you've always done it that way... doesn't mean it's not incredibly stupid.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I dunn'o Marty, 

I want MY railroad ..."to look".... like a real Rail Road does, 

just 1/29th smaller!! 

:~}


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Funny, I noticed that old flatbed Chevy too.  
That's going to be quite the railroad when you get the track laid!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The Flat bed is for sale.

Kevin called this morning then showed up today.









before








after



























And to think I did not have to get dirty.
3 hours later they were done. They did lots of other stuff also. I have a list.
thanks to Kevin and Dusty


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice to have a few "toys" and friends to help with the heavy lifting !


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I got home late again, and full days tomorrow. Its killing me NOT to work on this, But I HAVE to get ready for the open house... I have... toooo..


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I just wanna know who is running the contest for Grandpa of the Year? 
You must be a run away for first! 
Way too cool sir! 

John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I got home from work today, saw the 15 tons of ballast,, pile.. And thought, what in the world am I getting myself into ,,again??? 
And this is only the first load...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

One yard track, two more to add later
Curve to the right will be raised loading track.
back ground main 1 is mostly ballasted.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang...California needs to hire you to install their High Speed Train track.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

And a shooting range too! Pretty cool! Just don't shoot one of those cars parked on the siding.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So - What scale was that little dozer you had over ? 

Looks like a push over to me - well from here at least!! 

What will ya' be charg'n fer rides Marty - over yer weekend festivities...? 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

As of tonight. the main is from the grade crossing east to the first dry creek bridge is COMPLETE. 
Which means nothing w/o photos. maybe tomorrow. I got most of the yard mowed. Hauled trash, moved "stuff". 
Thrusday set up dealer tables and work work work.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Man Marty, you are getting right after this.  Nice to see you getting excited and it is looking good. Keep us posted. 

Chris


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OK the crossing is










6" thick with 1/2" doubel rebar

South east corner.










170ft of ballased main completed.
60 of siding not ballasted yet. more switches to build later.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Are you going to plank the crossing? Looking great so far!. 
Good Times this Weekend, wish I were there. 

Maybe I can help Dirk, when he has his and we'll get to see all you great folks out here.... our weather today upper 90s. 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

My weather will be about 90 with a Easterly coool breeze... Fall is in the air again.

I enjoy everyone's interest in having a venue to run trains at and meet together. I'm nominated eh! John your besides yourself man!!!! THanxS..


What kind of work parties could we drum up? Allen will come from the S.V. area!!

One thing I see about Marty's layout and location is His central location in this country. Having a large open and available layout in AZ will reduce some of those that can travel from the Left coast, all the way to the 'Other Coast'... possibly many more from the West would show by such a change tho... 

Will Marty travel to a large layout and keep some of his trains to bring and run here!!!!?? mmm,.... in the future.....hehe!! 

Or he can be the "Circus Master" and we'll all gather in AZ to play trains... picking a season will be important also here!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I just realized that as of tomorrow evening if I should be at the 450 ft mark for concrete roadbed. 24ft at a time. I ran out of straight track, but that can wait. photos tomorrow.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was totally wrong, its only 366 ft of roadbed.
today I took it off. I did two 24 ft sections which is about 3 to 4 full wheel barrows of mix.









Tonight I guess I'm home alone, so I will relax and make track sections to catch up with the road bed.
I need about 5 straight sections and one exspantion section to reach these curved sections already made.

broke ground Sept 5th, 24 days later, 50% roadbed down. Of course a number of events and ,,work, slowed me down.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Dirk, If you ever get work party dates let me know. I JUST finished building the block wall in my backyard along with 2 power points (one 20 amp the other 15 amp) and a water line so I'm waiting for about 200 cubic yards of dirt to be delivered. With the cooler weather it's much easier to get things done in the AM. Alan W.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Marty some times I wish I still had your energy! You are the "Energizer" bunny, that's it!! 

No reason not to mix scales in a open house at your place!! 

Allen, thanks again, I rather suspect that work at MY place will be more of an im-promt-2 affair at least for a while.. ! Mt time is limited with so many other needs at home! 

And I need to share that like Shad, who recently lost His Father, It is now My turn.... :-{ My Dad's health is finally relying on well used and enjoyed parts!! He has lived well beyond the natural warranty period. Life is getting short for Him. As such I will be spending more time with Him, as much as I can - and keep my place going also!! No small task with 500 miles between us! He is in the hospital and has been just weeks ago!! We are talking about a man who has ridden a bike for over 40 years, just stopping recently about the 4th of July, deciding it was getting difficult and too dangerous for him to ride on the streets! He has enjoyed great health over his many years, but now well past 91 is getting tired!! 

Yes - My Father's love and interest in trains has carried over to His son, Me!! He used to share, more so as he has aged than when I was a child, his stories of going to the hills overlooking the yards in Los Angeles, and watch the trains working in the yards. That is until he was scolded by a cop one day, and never went back out of fear for being caught again!. I have continued to share My interests, esp. in G-scale with him recently, which keeps him going and reminiscing His youth and love for trains. I still can recall being about 6 with my first reefer kit and sitting at the table building it with My Father, I still have this car!! In HO.. I've grown up and so have My trains. I used to play at My grandparents home on the living room floor with My Dad's Lionel Standard Gauge trains... I could play all weekend with them, except for eating and sleeping, or spending time with My Nana & Poppop!! I have even given him some of My G-scale cars to have on display in His home...Boy,.. did his face and life light up when I did that!! 

My wife & I do not expect MY dad to last much more than 2-8 weeks with his current potential health problems, one is a very real cancer in various places. I do not expect the next few months to be easy for my family, and then the normal what to do with home and belongings will begin.. 

So as you might have experienced or guessed by now, MY life and Railroad will be in a holding pattern for awhile!! 

Thanks - Dirk - DMS Ry. 



With tests this week we will have a better idea by the end of the week....


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dirk, 
I moved into my father's home to provide over night care for him until his passing at 93. Get in touch with Hospice they will help you understand and deal with life as his ebbs. I wish we had called them sooner. 
Lucky for my sister she was out of town when he died. I called the nurse after covering him and helped her straighten out his body to fit on the gurney. Formerly the youngest child, I grew up fast that day! Then I called my brother in law and he broke it to her and was there for her... 

I woke up that morning and as I looked outside I wondered what I was going to do next. Then the morning maid told me to check my father. 

I wish you well, be Blessed. 
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh John, Thanks for your thoughts here! 

As I have a Nurse - R.N. studying for Her Masters, for My Wife,, a Sister who works in the health field, a Sister in-law who lost her Father this past summer, and I have seen and been around friends with Hospice care at their bed side, you are quite correct in their help and effectiveness. Thanks 

Dirk,.......mmm the endoscope test this morning already came up "clean'....... more ?'s now......


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

What is it with train nuts? 
My Bro in law and my sister were shown on TV this am, Tom is being honored for his work in cancer research and cure. He is being credited with saving my sister's and now my life as cancer patients. He taught my doctors at the U of Az! 
Still Hospice was a benefit... We were concerned that Dad wasn't eating enough, when it was explained to us that not eating lessened his pain, we stopped feeling guilty. 

Via con Dios 

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

What is it with train nuts? 
My Bro in law and my sister were shown on TV this am, Tom is being honored for his work in cancer research and cure. He is being credited with saving my sister's and now my life as cancer patients. He taught my doctors at the U of Az! 
Still Hospice was a benefit... We were concerned that Dad wasn't eating enough, when it was explained to us that not eating lessened his pain, we stopped feeling guilty. 

Via con Dios 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Train Nuts, ............. 

.............................................. We're NUT's 


........That's all...and it is O...K.... 

Beside I like trains! 

My Dad is eating very little but, no real pain at this point...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Busy busy.
Have rentals to work on in evenings so I got this down to 1 hour 15mins.
I get home for lunch, pull the stacks, install the next 24 ft of forms, check them, mix 3 full wheel barrows on concrete and pour, wash stuff out and gone.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

But what about lunch?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya', ya made me hungry - let's eat!!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Lunch? 

Marty eats up model railroading!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Well,,,,Most of us GRRers need to lose some pounds.

last curves.










I can see the other end from here,,,YEA!!!!!!!!
suppose to freeze tonight so I will hold off till morning.

You know??? I could see a wye switch at this point heading north????


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

looking good, really coming a long


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

A Wye, around the house and back.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

It will be a WHY switch, not a WYE, as in the boss will ask WHY are there railroad tracks in my front yard?  

Looks good Marty! 

Chris


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

A Why out front she asks -, rather quizzicklly with that wonderful frown! 

mmmm...He says it is just to make it easier to get the mail out front ,.. DEAR!! 

And then go on around the other side of the house and get dinner, You, the kids and grands kids.... 

and go for an "Evening Dinner" Train ride.. 


That's all, Wye do you ask My Dear? mmm 

Did you want to plant a few flowers along the way!! hu..mmmm Wye not! 

:~}


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I bet Carrie has given up asking why.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So, Carrie does not ask wye anymore ugh!??


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

60 FEET of roadbed left to complete the loop. I almost can't sleep wanting to get to the next noon time pour.....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

14 ft left, I just ran out of gas tonight. And limestone screenings. I have to dig it out of the old loop for tomorrow. 
686 ft done....... 
I am pumped.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, out of gas? 

Mr. Energizer Bunny can't have run out of gas. 

Go Marty Go


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep, GO Marty Go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


NO breaks now Buddy! 

Get'R Dun'...YA!! 

Marty's 10th - Part II, is almost ready and boarding on the inside track Folks!!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey Randy - do You suppose he was maybe talking about the cement mixer at all or... He just gave out? So Sad.. 

Get out the work lights Marty.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Give the man a BREAK. He does in a week what many of us do in two or three months... or longer


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

ALL 

BTW... I know you are just bustin' his chops. I just wish i had his energy.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I bet you're right. 

It was the cement mixer that ran out of gas. 

How could I have ever thought that Marty would run out of gas himself. 

Marty I'm sorry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

THE Energizerrrrrrrrrr Bunny - Lives ON


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, You going to have a big Golden Spike Ceremony? The club can come down and help celabrate.

Don


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat to see you so excited about your new layout.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Don 
thats a good idea,Wayne said something about a winter run, by then I can gives rides on it.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

well I finished the 14ft at lunch.
came home and joined the sectionals up to where its at in the photo. 
I now need to make more ties and then sectionals.










Have just alittle shimming and adjusting. two more straight sections then curve around to the main crossing. 

I did buy and install grass seed all over because IF it rains this Sat as they say. it will be ready.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome, Marty..... Looks great...


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

That is some lunch hour. Looking Great Marty!! 

Chris


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome??? Unbelieveable would be my term. There's track down!!!!!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations Marty!!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Time management. I make a couple of sections of track everyother evening after dark just before Max goes to bed. So when roadbed is ready, track is ready. 
I came home today about 10ish and cut/ riped/stain about 200 ties so they will be dry by Sat evening to make sections. 
An hour here an hour there. Watch the weather channel, no other TV. TV is a big time killer. 
Unless its train movies ,LOL


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I agree completely Marty. TV takes up a lot of time. I record the shows I wanna watch and watch them later so can waste less of my time by FF through the commercials. Its all about time management.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Time Management... 

It helps that Marty has a shop with all the tools any of us need, at His ready disposal, and at night He is not working outdoors in the dark !! 

BIG diff here... 

Dirk - ...http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By jake3404 on 12 Oct 2012 03:32 PM 
I agree completely Marty. TV takes up a lot of time. I record the shows I wanna watch and watch them later so can waste less of my time by FF through the commercials. Its all about time management. 










I have not watched TV in over 4 months.... I lost interest in the programs I liked.

I buy movies on E bay for 99 cents to 10 bucks. The ones I want to keep. 

I buy the Complete seasons for Justified and Sons of Anarchy at the opening of the next season. 

Some times I get on MLS through my Laptop which is attached to my 50 inch Big Screen.

Your little videos look great on a big screen. 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk 
very true, 20 years of back braking labor to build up to my dream shop. 
when I first saw 1" scale I tried to set up a shop in my half basement of our first home. But still having kids and paying for them i realized I could not do it. 
later after the garage was built I found G. then started saling my HO for G.. about a year ago I realized I now can do this and afford it buy saling G. 
trains pay for trains. 
This is one of the few good things about growing old,,er. Next year we'll see if JJ can get into a train wreak with Stan in 1" scale.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

A big train wreck.... 

...... that'llll hurt!!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Growing 'old'... 

Means taking care of your kids and grand kids.. 
Means taking care of your Loved ones who have lived "a very long life"... 

Guess I'm not old enough yet to 'enjoy it'?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 12 Oct 2012 06:09 PM 
. Next year we'll see if JJ can get into a train wreak with Stan in 1" scale. 

How fast do those 1" scale trains go Marty?

If you're going to let Stan and JJ run them, you better install governors on the trains.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Marty - Just how far are you going with selling off your G-scale collection?? 

Dirk - http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk= as needed. ONLY. 

I got up early today and made 8 sections of track till Bella came, but she went home early so i started to install sections and realized I was out of railjoiners, even tho I had two cases of rail still not used. BUMMER, so much for get-her-done this weekend. I should have known things was going too well.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Your just doing a little 'pruning' than!! 

OK... & you could e - me a list of possibilities....! 

Dirk


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

waiting on rail joiners.










two inches of rain FINALLY last night. All looks well with the new RR and the grass seed was down also.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a joy to watch your progress Marty!!







Myself, I'm in a temporary slump, but Jesse's coming out at the end of the month. I'm sure that will "revive" me.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

well Dwight, i have said it about 20 times today," I can't believe I forgot to check and see if i had enough joiners". Yes I am pumped. have plants and landscaping to do. a ballast loading area , loading of loco area. 

got to have a vision. I to lost it in G . for now. I do miss long trains with big diesels pulling it. You understand I'm sure. LOL


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I may have some in stock. I'll check tomorrow when I get to the store.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Robby 
I don't think Mike would mind on this. man if you got them I will take all you have... 
The kids was out tonight and all the panels are laying there. Our oldest Ben and youngest Wil right had drill this weekend.









First time we had them together in uniforms.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

got to have a vision.Yeah, that's so true! That and ambition. Right now I have stuff to work on if I choose to, but I'm not sure that amounts to a "vision." It's just stuff I want to eventually get done. But I sure don't have ambition at the moment. But I've always been that way... I'll work balls out on something for a long time, then temporarily burn out for a little while. It's supposed to be a hobby anyway, and it isn't fun if you force yourself to do things you really aren't in the mood to do. Then it becomes like a job . 

I'm sure once Jesse gets out here and we take her up to GGLS and run her a few times, I'll get re-inspired.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Vision is important, but some things does become a job. All things takes goals and displain to get done.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty 

Just caught up on this thread. Two fine young gentlemen in the photo above. I see that PFC Cozad is qualified to jump out of perfectly good airplanes. Tell them the retired SGM [USAR] thanks them for their service in the reserve [USAR or NG]. I know that Jerry Barnes served at least one deployment after he left active duty and joined [IIRC] the NE NG. Hopefully these guys will not have to do that. 

Back on topic, great progress on your 4 3/4 in gauge. I hope I can post some pictures like that next spring after I have made some progress on my 7.5 in gauge.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well?????????????????? Did you get the joiners? Is the loop done yet ? Got any Pictures ?


JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

almost, there was a mix up and even taking them from my siding, I am short. next wedsday or thrusday the rest will arrive. I am 20 ft from being done. 









last 20ft before crossing, yet to do.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

must be killing you not too get it done. mine time what are you working on.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Rivercity railroaders had a club meeting today and we went to see a friends S gauge RR. Now those trains run FAST. 
I have been working on trestle bents for the loading ramp. 
But then on the way home I had this idea!!!!!! Why not use oneside of the joiners for now. I have lots of screws .. 

so, . 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kok-...age#t=216s


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, it's a loop and you don't have to back up?

Congrats! 

The expansion joints you have every 100' or so, are they track or the concrete? 

Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

But then on the way home I had this idea!!!!!! It must be tearing you up to be soooooo close and yet so far!!







I know I'd be upset!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg 
on the rail so it can flex. concrete does not need it. It has a 3/8" rebar inside and it can move. I also know where the golden spike "screw" will go. But I need Carrie to let me have my wedding ring back so I can melt it down and coat the screw.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Could you shoot a picture of your expansion joints, just curious. 

Did you make them yourself? 

Keep on trucking Marty... I'm sure you can almost taste the completion... 

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, that's just awesome.... What a great job.....









No wonder the G gauge layout is "lonely".... Looks like a blast.. The video is great...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 20 Oct 2012 06:55 PM 
Greg 
on the rail so it can flex. concrete does not need it. It has a 3/8" rebar inside and it can move. I also know where the golden spike "screw" will go. But I need Carrie to let me have my wedding ring back so I can melt it down and coat the screw. 


One of these days she is going to hit you over the head with the Electric Skillet and beat you with the cord..










Looks great Marty. Maybe I will make a trip out there next summer and go for a ride. 


JJ


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, smooth ROW Marty! I STILL don't know where you find the time! Congratulations.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

yea what Stan said


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

So now you need to change your saying!

Is it "*REAL" *or just 1.29th or 1"


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a latest photo.
Greg









bottom alum is 1/8" X 1/2" to hold the rail base in line.
top alum plate is 1/6" X 3/4" to keep sliders together when they move.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Marty, interesting and mechanically elegant solution! 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Kids came out to play and test the train out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVWX...detailpage

lots more to do.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty cool Marty. 

I want a ride. 

What is the load limit on those cars?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a repeat of my other post, Marty... That's just great... Yes, a great job......









On to dual gauge.... 4 1/2 and 7 1/2 so Dwight can bring his Live Steamer....









It's interesting to see that the Trackside REVOLUTION receiver handles the locomotive so well... What knid of current is it drawing with you and the kids onboard?????

Now you need to stick a P8 Phoenix in for full sound...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, no idea. but if I stop on a grade with a load it will ,overload. more to figure out.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Marty! Looks like some mighty fine track work. Grand kids should really enjoy that.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, what fun! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI 

The name is now 
SOUTH TABLE CREEK 1" scale Railroad. 

It it me the other night, I kept saying its south of the G RR. 
Thus..... 
sign is ordered for the station area. or 
STCX on the cars. Need to come up with new logo and paint colors.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Marty, if your having power issues, have you considered using a higher current ESC - say from R/C cars - to control the electrical loads and letting the REVO just do the controlling stuff? 

Example - I use a 35 Amp ESC in one of MY locos to manage the current loads that a decoder can not, or would need 2 or more. Just need to match the current loads and exceed them a safe margin, and pick one with a higher voltage then you run off your batteries! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I think it will take about $1600 to add a third rail.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I imagine that is the next step then?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I decided to add a passing siding through the station area so if you wanted to run the other direction you can go to the other end of the train and go. Someday maybe a wye, but for now.


















I drilled 3 ,,,3/8" rebar dowels and allowed the new concrete to go under some on the older side.
It may freeze this evening so I cover the slabe.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Marty you need to change part of your signature block does not look like 1/29th to me.







Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ, I'm open for ideas, BUT, this is a G forum web site. 
I do have plans to work on 1:29th this winter. 
My next big job is CLEAN the shop after all the saw dust from all of this. 
Weds my last of the rail will be here. the yard tracks will be in and I can settle down some and play, NO wait, I have my son's house to finish yet. 
OH well. 
BTY
I was guest-mating That i have made some 3500 ties and dipped them and installed maybe around 12,000 screws. 11tons of screenings and around 12 tons of ballast.

I also broke up some of the older small circle to get the rebar out and reuse it. And wooow, it was hard. I feel good about the durablitity of this roadbed.

No wonder I'm tired.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

last of the roadbed is poured today at lunch. Photos of the yard tracks once they are done. And the station siding . 
then onto transplant bushes. 
I have gotten in "shape" doing this . no pains hurts.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

No Pain .. 

No Gain.... 

Ugh Marty, ...more cars this winter? 

Dirk , http://dmsry.blogspot.com/


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Heres before









Today, no ballast yet.










Now to clean up the work mess that it took to build it.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI

the latest Google Map shows the start of the 1" scale

[url="https://maps.google.com/maps?...]https://maps.google.com/maps?daddr=...h&z=17[/url]
Marty
Its more clear of a view also.
Must have been right around open house time. the ballast plie is there and grading is done.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Marty,

That new view is really clear!







Very impressive.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

latest video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15Zx...detailpage

Marty


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, the ramped side track doesn't look very high, but I understand you're going to have some kind of lift? Is it going to be manual or Hydraulkic? 

The layout looks really great.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The Hydra table ( foot pump on wheels) goes from 16" to 38". thus with the steel rail, it will be 18" high. I wanted a wood treastle just for something different and most of the time it will just ,,,be there,,, not used. I Have thought about a stand so I can sit and work on the cars. 
The table is being used in the shop now for other things. 
I did not want to spend $$ on something that will be used twice a year so to speak. 
The next north line I measured today and it will be about 1400 ft long ,,BUT, the GRR will have to be changed and dozer work done. and need to sale more stuff. 
I know a couple of guys have called me, I just have not gotten back to you yet so hang in there. 
PS, the dozer work on the G RR will help change much of my yard work issues and widen all curves and be totally different in the middle. Most of the west side you see will remain the same with the bridges etc.
The gazebo "area" will be like a long tall island .

drawings later, but this will help me get back into G .


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks terrific Marty!! As I've said before, I sure envy you your space... not to mention your energy!! hehehe 

You need to dig a 30' deep canyon and build a BIG ride-on MLS bridge.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, I finally feel like I am using the rest of the yard that I am paying taxes on. 
The G is discourging because of the large mature plants. 
So rip it up. 
I am going to widen my roadbed for the curves, and you know, you have an idea. Maybe a 1" scale bridge going over the G main lines. Mixing the gauges?? now theres an idea.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Marty, so you'll have all this NEW work completed,..... by next Sept - right!! 

MY Wife is NOW looking forward to a trip to your place, since her schooling will be complete next May!!!! whooooooooo hoo!! 

So much work - so little fun. 
for so much fun later!! 

And the giant scale will run also!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow Marty, the ride on is looking great, and I can't wait to see the changes coming to the G. Keep us posted! 

Chris


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

..........mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... 

... OK 1,.... 2,.... 3...... 

''Not a discouraging word........................ 




sorry,.. my voice is just toooo raspy of late! 

:`{


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Not very good night shot. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBn8g-Bektk&feature=player_detailpage&list=UUFIqaxLC1FSX5IFc-M-2LCw


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video Marty! Reminds me of our night runs on the west end of Los Angeles Live Steamers. Just about that dark except we had coyotes out there!!









I always enjoyed running at night than during the day. You lose all sense of distance traveled.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the first photo of the future north loop










I found these two photos, so I printed them off and drew out where the new 1" scale track could run.
I have to remove the G highline which will cut out lots of maintance and free up track to be used else where.
The gazebo will be the high point grade wise and a drop off point for viewing the G.

** The curve in the photo is wrong, G curve is 20ft dia, 1" will be 50ft radious. Big difference.
The dirt will be moved to creat taller bluffs to mow; thus creating a "great divide". thats about it.
I will need brakes on this run down.
This is the north east corner of the property and about 6ft higher.
I have not stacked it out.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

OMG! Not the Hi-Line! Where will the people with the slow Shay go to get out of the way? 

Impressive plan Marty. 

Chris


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Your going to take out the Hi Line? Heck that was so much fun climbing the grade to get there.

How sad









JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Somebody close to Marty's needs to go and protest. 

Maybe even lay accross the High Line Tracks. 

We can't let this happen without a fight!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok If you insist on taking out the High Line that means you will have extra track. How about a bunch of sidings for industry? That way when I come to visit I have something to do with my NW-2s. 

JJ


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
What kind of grades are you looking at? What is practical for the 1" without causing problems?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul 
The big club out east has 2.5%. 
My south one has 1.5% on south end. (In 100 ft =1 1/2 ft elevation is 1.5% grade ) right?
I need to stake it out and see. I probably will have to dig down 2 ft at the highest point. Thats why the high line has to come out to allow grading. 
It would be simplier with a 150ft tunnel i guess. 
But I am afraid of the dark. The grade from gazebo north then west is the problem. Gazebo south has a long stretch all the way.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Realistically, I don't think the 1" scale north loop will work. 
The cost has added up to high and the amount of change to the highest part of the yard will be nuts. 
Its a main water way from the field behind us. 
Got to be practical. 
I do want to make it eaiser for the G trains to run longer trains. Getting the cars out and lined up is a job in its-self. Even an easier place to get the coal train together would be nice. 

I also found two white tank cars sitting out at the tank company. wonder who left them?? 
SO, just thinking out load.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

I also found two white tank cars sitting out at the tank company. wonder who left them?? 
SO, just thinking out load. 

I guess that would be me as they were hooked up with the KCS grain cars I took up to the grainery and I drop then off for others to pull during the weekend (and they did) but forgot about them when I returned the KCS cars Sunday evening. Sorry about that.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure glad I bought the new van with a hitch... If we're going into 1 inch stuff, I'll have to drag it from Dewey... Probably have to haul JJ's as well...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 25 Nov 2012 08:02 PM 
Sure glad I bought the new van with a hitch... If we're going into 1 inch stuff, I'll have to drag it from Dewey... Probably have to haul JJ's as well...









I gots my own hitch on my pick up...I gots my own trailer to go with the hitch....The only thing I aint gots is my own 1 scale engine.


And no I have not put the bumper back on the front of my Pickup 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

well its been awhile.
but I did make my the siding at the loading platform into a run through one.

Not that I have had any visiting trains.









I had to use the wheel borrows to keep MAX out of the concrete. And then the cat found it anyway.









I have about a two hour window from 1 to 3 PM where it was shady. So I took a late lunch and installed the track.

I just need to ballast now, and I placed two expansion joints to keep pressure off the switch in the heat. Same principles as I did in GRRing.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Its SO hard to get back into working on the G. I was mowing again in the RR seeing all that needs to be done. So instead of getting a train out, I went and road on the 1" for awhile. Shame on me. 
this spring has made it really hard to work on the canyon. always muddy.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

OK Marty maybe you or Gary can explain something for me, now I get G, I get live steam, and I've been to the LA Live Steamers and all that but I really have never "got" Ride-On scales, whats the appeal?


Now let me explain, I have always felt that if you had the room for Ride-On, then you also by default have room for real full size 1:1 Feldbahn. Given that, why not just build a full size 15" or 18" gauge field railway using full size real equipment??? It uses the same rail, frogs, crossover plates etc, only the ties are wider and most field stuff will turn curves that would make an LGB aficionado blush. I mean wouldn't that be 10 times cooler to be sitting on the deckplate of a small critter that can actually haul wood from the woodpile to the house or pull folks around in real chairs in a real field passenger car than straddling a small precariously balanced mini-train? 

Am I making any sense here??


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 19 Jun 2013 05:03 PM 
OK Marty maybe you or Gary can explain something for me, now I get G, I get live steam, and I've been to the LA Live Steamers and all that but I really have never "got" Ride-On scales, whats the appeal?


Now let me explain, I have always felt that if you had the room for Ride-On, then you also by default have room for real full size 1:1 Feldbahn. Given that, why not just build a full size 15" or 18" gauge field railway using full size real equipment??? It uses the same rail, frogs, crossover plates etc, only the ties are wider and most field stuff will turn curves that would make an LGB aficionado blush. I mean wouldn't that be 10 times cooler to be sitting on the deckplate of a small critter that can actually haul wood from the woodpile to the house or pull folks around in real chairs in a real field passenger car than straddling a small precariously balanced mini-train? 

Am I making any sense here??



























Vic,

I would love to do what you have suggested here, BUT this full-size stuff eats up "real estate" very quickly! I WAS at one time contemplating adding a 7.5" gauge railroad to my property here in Burbank. I live on an 11,000 sq. ft. lot, not small, not large. But nowhere near the room I would need to ACTUALLY build a nice layout, although it calculated out to be about 450 feet long.

I know a scrap dealer in Long Beach (very wealthy) named "Gunther" and he has an open house every year on his property," Gunther's Junkyard". On this property is a 1:1 layout on an oval, standard gauge with a Plymouth switcher and a gondola. He gives rides! He also has acres of land, too!

As far as the appeal for "ride-on" stuff, I can speak ONLY for 1.5" stuff on 7.5" gauge track. These trains are very stable and not top heavy. Rolling stock is heavy. My Baldwin electric weighs in the neighborhood of 300-400 pounds. Caboose sits at about 150 pounds, gondola at 175 pounds and the reefer at 150-170 pounds. The heavier weight of rolling stock and locos in 1.5" is why I changed from 1" about 35 years ago. Just was a little more stable. If I wasn't near a large facility like Los Angeles Live Steamers, I would probably STILL be involved with 1". Nothing beats sitting on a locomotive and traversing a nice landscaped layout, adjusting the engine for changes in grade and the weight of passengers you are carrying, watching signals and switches, using whistle signals for communication. It's just a lot of fun!









Hopefully Marty will chime in.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic 
good question. 
its a phase, that's it in a nut shell. 

Back when I first meet JJ and Dwight and others at the Queen Mary show. I road the LA LS rr with the bus tours. I realized again that I would not be happy with out a vast scenic RR to build and play with. 
But for now , I feel like I have or am trying to master ( experience ) another medium in the hobby of model railroading. 
But then just today even, I drove over the bridge and a U.P. tank train was going under and I can only do that in 1:29th right now. Nothing bets the feeling that I get seeing a fast freight.
Plus in 1", a car cost me the same as a G engine. Track is less or evens out. much easier to work with, and most of all, the kids love it..


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

My two cents... I've loved two things as long as I can remember (back to about three years old, though that far back my memory is fragmentary)... steam locomotives and Superman. I'm now 62, and to this day I still get a big a charge out of both as I did when I was three. To own my own coal-fired steam locomotive that I can actually RIDE is the fulfillment of a life-long dream for me. And having been involved in Gauge 1 live steam for at least ten years, in my personal experience there's just no comparison.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

This thread is not dead yet.
Part 2
Over and under RR. I discovered that an old ATV trail along our south fence had a nice grade to it and after ONLY a half hour of clearing brush I could mow it.
Thus a new idea ,"clicked" and off I went.










After seeing another guys bridge on his ride on RR. My mind clicked in. I need 54" to clear the track and room for a mower to go under.

This is the south west curve. Note mowed spot.










At the south east end is where the line will come off the main and head up a 1% grade here. Deer used to bed down in this area during winter.
The left hand stacks is my inside curve of my forms layed out by a 50ft tape, the right hand stacks is my grade stacks to show where to cut and where to fill. This is how I work both scales building roadbed.









As I spin around and look west you can see the curve stacks marking the radius.
Right now the main is 760ft, later with two switches thrown a double loop will be about 1200ft run. And interesting to ride on.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Vic 

Although the 15 to 18 in gauge feldbahn equipment can run on 50 ft radius just like smaller 7 1/2 inch gauge locomotives.... the rail is typically 12 to 20 pounds/yard and is in 20 foot lengths. That translates to rail sections that weigh between 80 and 130 pounds versus typical code 1000 [1 inch high] aluminum rail in 10 foot lengths that weigh around 5 pounds. I can pre-assemble a 10 foot track panel with rail and ties and move it around by myself. Felldbahn becomes a build it in place proposition. The rolling stock in your photos probably weigh 500-2000 pounds each; the locomotive is probably close to a ton as well. This moves you into a whole different class of shop equipment than is required for 1 1/2 inch/ft scale. All these incremental costs add up in a hurry. That little locomotive may weigh the same as my 4-8-2, but the axle loading is 3 times as much... heavier rail, heavier ties, much heavier construction for bridges and culverts. 

AND... many of us like steam. an 18 in gauge feldbahn loco would probably weigh in at at least 3 or 4 tons with a full boiler, fuel, and crew. 

It is just a whole different CLASS of railroad. It would be fun, but at about 4 times the cost [my SWAG].


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You lost me on that one. I was just talking to a guy ,telling him I can build a #8 1" scale switch for under $100 for parts. plus my grandkids can put most of the cars back on if a derailment happens.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Friday evening layed out forms and poured one section., Sat morning installed forms and pour next section. This area is all water run off from the field behind us.








3/8 rebar 
3 drilled into old roadbed. single sticks in flat areas and double sticks over areas where fill dirt is . Lots of water comes down through here IF we ever have a rainy season again. I plan to move onto the upper bridge end first to establish it then the long boring fill section will be done later.

in the photo you can see the 1.5% grade starting about 10 ft before the bridge.
I know some of you think I am crazy, but I'm NOT; my mother had me tested!!!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks great!!


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

I liked 1" scale and still do but it seems not to be well supported. Riding Rail Kits quit making stuff and Midwest seems to as well.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

As long as I can get rail , trucks ,couplers, that's all I need. 
I was out cutting in the new switch, 35 mins tops. I wanted to finish tieing in the new line but it got real calm and out comes all the mosquito's . No time to look for bug spray, they even ran Max into the shop. WWOOOWWW


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

"My Mother had me Tested" - Great line from a Great Show 

Expansion is looking good Marty. Keep us posted. 

Chris


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

HEY Marty 


Your mom may have had you tested but five will get you ten that she burned the results.









JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Again, I'm just taking a brake from G. I will be saling some G to thin out and pay for the below.









And as of last night my lame attempt to draw out the raised graded area for the finally loop and two bridges yet to be built.









redig out the water way using that dirt for the down grade back to South Table Creek station.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Gonna still have an area for us to park in?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

No, park along the road and driveway. No one comes during the year anyway. I'm out here all ALONE!!!!!!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Me to, ain't it great?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The NE/IA club is coming this Sunday for their picnic and I hear 60 are signed up and 10 more from the rivercity club. 
So I need to get busy.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Let them do the .....get ready's... for ya Marty!!! sit back, watch & RELAX!!!! 

Take yer meds Buddy!!!! 

I have to now!!!!! 

Dirk - have fun!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk 
I'm going in for blood work tomorrow, they are testing to see if I am crazy. But I'm NOT, my mother had me tested.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

See what interest me is challenge , and right now I am drawing up what I want to "look" like a 1" scale bridge ,yet be able to carry enough weight for riders. And building an engine strong enough to put the grade . 
Challenge of the creation. each step of growth.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Marty - So buddy - if your NOT Crazzzzzy !! ya right, !!!

WHY do you need blood work...? 

got'cha..... :-} 

And here comes a new road loco, a 6 motor, articulated ''BEE - ehemoth...'' ,... can out pull any other road switcher... 

drawings please.... 

Dirk


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

See what interest me is challenge... 
Challenge of the creation. each step of growth.I agree 10,000% Marty. Building is most of the fun for me.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Marty - got a better idea!!!! 

not many could lay claim to this..... 

lash - up a ''pair'' of GP-40's,... 

.... twice the power, twice the fun 

.... "Double your Pleasure" with the latest new ride on experience, 2 GP-40's!!!! 

Dirk


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk 
At the lawn mower shop here. one of the sales reps are in the 1.5 scale club west of here. I am tring to get info on the gear box that many use. Which will increase torque . I love my new braking controller. Still waiting for the remote .


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

My next unit will be either a U-33-C BN or Dash-9 C&NW


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2_vobSJyAKU


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I really enjoyed that video, thanks!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Max messing with you?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I kept yelling "DOWN IN FRONT" but the dog didn't pay any attention.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

He was off sleeping in the shade until I brought the camera out, for my 4th load. If I had 3 cars it would go faster, but then the cars sit. I used other trucks for now instead of buying some.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

i don't know way but i could not see it but found it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_vobSJyAKU


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I stop buying ballast by the bag,,,,BUT, I have a really bad feel'in about this..15 tons.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 04 Sep 2013 06:16 PM 
I stop buying ballast by the bag,,,,BUT, I have a really bad feel'in about this..15 tons.









Marty,

Go BIG or Go home.









Very nice loading/unloading ramp!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Way to go Marty! get it by the truck load..... 

Looks familiar 2 !! ....BIG BOY toys! 

Dirk


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

don't know how to post thumbs 
but this is a two thumbs up, that is the only way to go

Dick


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Can you get that truck in there without going over the track???


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Some got onto the lift table area but it will be used first. He pulled out slowly, it was not too bad.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That certainly is the way to do it right. Marty... Hope nothing was covered beyond repair... 

Looks like JJ and I need to build some 1 inch stuff before we come.... 

Sure lookin' great..


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I can see you will use the 15 tons. Pretty neat way to spread it out.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, I have learned that ballasting is a here and there time thing. I would not let him drive over my crossing. BUT, I do let all other lumber trucks drive over it. 
My next grade crossing will have welded rebar etc in it. When the dozer comes I will remove some track and lay 1:1 RR ties on each side of the roadbed and it will just walk right over it. BTY I would love you to invite any one inch scale folks up. I have not had any visitors on this new line.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I bought 5 tons of fill dirt. ( No rocks) for my layout. Then I bought 3 tons of Ballast. It is not Decomposed Grant. It is some other stuff they sold me instead. Looks good.

That was a while ago. Used up all the fill dirt as back fill. Got a lot of the Ballast stuff left 


JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 05 Sep 2013 08:49 AM 
That certainly is the way to do it right. Marty... Hope nothing was covered beyond repair... 

Looks like JJ and I need to build some 1 inch stuff before we come.... 

Sure lookin' great.. 





My original thought was to do 1 Inch. Not to ride but as a layout like my G scale. I was going to do switching. Have towns. Industrial park.

The cost stopped me. 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Remind me again on figuring grade % please. 
My 1" scale in 200ft lowers 50 inches. that is ? % of grade? 
thanks I could not find notes on this.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

2.5%?


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

For every 12" over 100ft is 1% So it is 2%


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks 
your so fast, I was telling folks it was around 2.5% rest of the RR is around 1.5%. 
most of the time IF I can I duck tape a 3/4" board on the end of my 4' level.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I thought grade percentage is rise divided by run. Multiply by 100 and you get grade percentage.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Where are you guys getting 2.5%??? 

50 inches = 4.1667 Feet 

4.1667 Feet (the rise) divided by 200 Feet (the run) = 0.0208333 Times 100 to convert it to percent is 2.08333% 


OR 

200 Feet = 2400 inches 

50 inches (the rise) divided by 2400 inches (the run) = 0.0208333 Times 100 to convert it to percent is 2.08333%


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 10 Sep 2013 08:13 PM 
Where are you guys getting 2.5%??? 

50 inches = 4.1667 Feet 

4.1667 Feet (the rise) divided by 200 Feet (the run) = 0.0208333 Times 100 to convert it to percent is 2.08333% 


OR 

200 Feet = 2400 inches 

50 inches (the rise) divided by 2400 inches (the run) = 0.0208333 Times 100 to convert it to percent is 2.08333% 


Looks better to me. This is what I get.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

No wonder I was cornfused, thanks


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

yep I concur....2% grade.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

is that not what I said? 2%


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Robby 

That extra 0.0833333333333333 % is a KILLER


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Remember even 2% can get exciting going down grade if you have a load of people and no brakes on the cars.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I used to have 1.5" scale train and yes brakes are a must downhill with a load.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

My engine now has the regenerative braking controls and it will stop on a down hill with load. amazing..


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 12 Sep 2013 05:45 AM 
My engine now has the regenerative braking controls and it will stop on a down hill with load. amazing.. 




Well that's no fun Marty









Going down hill with no brakes is a lot of fun.









Haven't you heard of the Runaway mine train at Disney land ?


JJ


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

*Posted By NTCGRR on 12 Sep 2013 05:45 AM 
My engine now has the regenerative braking controls and it will stop on a down hill with load. amazing..* 

Yeah, Amazing!! tell us more.

See you tomorrow Marty,

Bill


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I need time to get it worked on, wish I could have run it Sat.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So it has a new braking system but it won't go? 

Did you change from the Aristocraft control system to something else? 

Say it isn't so Marty!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=QCeb1JlkARI


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

wow looking good 

Dick


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool Marty.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Martyy 

Engine is loaded on the rack in the Van. One more run at PLS tomorrow, and then of to NE City. May stop by on Thursday on my way to Richard's, but for sure will see you Friday.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Max is keeping an eye out for Jim , making sure the track is clear.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

can Max thro switches also? 
Dick


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Dick413 on 27 Sep 2013 06:51 AM 
can Max thro switches also? 
Dick 
Marty has a very interesting system for throwing switches with out having to get off the engine. 


JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dusty came tonight and moved dirt in for me on the north end of part 2 loop.










And yes there will be a swing bridge so I can still drive into the loop area with a truck.

yea...I got's to Beee nuts.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

"I have a dream"!

before









closer view. I am standing right by the three trees in the center of the upper photo.










last nights dirt build up on the sides so old fats will roll slower down the hill.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Is that Mikey's new nick name?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't fit in the Old Fart category.... My Gasses are made fresh daily.....In large quantities. 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got the call this afternoon, Dozer coming Sunday to grade the new loop. rain coming next week. YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I just can't believe how happy I am to get our yard all dug up...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dozer has arrived.

before










during, ( ran out of day light)









tomorrow the finish photo.

I should have done this with my GRR. way back when.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Lots of grass seed to put down. NO more weeds tho, yea!!!










wonder if I could build a shelf layout in the base for GRR? 45 ft radius ??

I'm in phase II of 3.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

How fun!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OH,,,MY,,,,GOD!!!!!! Bless His name.. can you just see*********










A 3ft high cut along the back with a Garden railroad with large sweeping curves , passing sidings for bi-directional running. Bridges on a 2nd level that even Rodney would have to look up at.. OMG OH!!!!!!!!!
I have a DREAM!!!!!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

A 2ND GARDEN RAILROAD...... 

MMMMMM....


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I've gone on record here recently, in positing the question of what amazing thing Marty might aspire to for next year... seems like the answer is becoming clearer...


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

So, is that depression that the dirt came out of going to be the new pond?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Amber, only for skinny dipping and speedo's.


----------



## PawPaw (Jun 8, 2012)

I can't go skinny dipping right now, my suit is all wrinkled.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

NICE grading job!!! Are you going to throw a couple hundred pounds of Rye on it.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I may be skinnY.. 
But I don't do dipping... 

Mosquito nesting has been outlawed in Marty's "county"... 
...NO Ponds..! 

Ok ..ha.ha 

Dirk - DMRR


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Marty! Marty! You Missed a tree. There is one still standing. 


Remember Max pisses like a girl.....So you don't need that one.


Looks great . Can't wait till next year to ride on it. 


JJ


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Should be fun watching JJ roll down the hill when he derails!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you having fun or what??????????? What a front loader can do in a short time... 

Lookin' great Marty... Lookin' GREAT...


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty 

Did you "import" any dirt for the fill, or was there enough in the low area [now lower] to do all the grading? 

Nice having neighbors with heavy equipment.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, that's going to really look great.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

This is off topic but it is "my thread". If track power and DCC is so good, why don't ride on train folks use it? Just my personal question.LOL


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I wonder how much power it would take to run a "ride on" train if you were to use track power. Would it be enough to get a nasty shock? Can you imagine insulating 1 wheel on every axle? Of course, you could electrify it like the full size railroads do....


----------



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't mean to be slightly OT either but how common is it to do 7.5"/4-3/4" duel gauge track for ride on layouts?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Short answer... 

4 3/4in / 3 1/2 dual gauge is fairly common on elevated tracks in the northeast [Pioneer Valley, Washakum [sp?], New Jersey]. The one large club track where the ground level main lines are dual gauge is the Cincinnati Cinder Sniffers. Their track is made from bar stock welded to steel plates and has, IIRC, multi gauge 7 1/2 in / 4 3/4 in / 3 1/2 in on the ground. Most other clubs segregate the lines for traffic management and safety. The typical speeds are quite different, and the larger trains would be constantly overtaking the smaller ones if operated together. A final note... I work on maintaining the track at the Baltimore club and working on the dual gauge elevated is a PITA compared to the 7 1/2 ground level track. Maintaining dual gauge switches and crossings on a large layout almost always outweighs maintaining two parallel tracks [space permitting].


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Your thread but why would one want to DCC ride on trains when you already have hands on operation. Duh. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Because folks get tired of being locked in to a trailing car and riding a lawn mower all the time.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

How about radio control for the ride on engine? You could run that from anywhere on the train, or even off of it.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

How about radio control for the ride on engine?Wouldn't work if one is burning coal. *VERY* hands-on!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine has RC unit and works great. Really great when switching cars.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well that may be good to R/C but now you have defeated the purpose of the Large scale train concept. I guess you want it to be like G scale so you can sit back and watch them run. Later RJD


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

Marty , where arre you getting your rails from and about how much does the rail cost per foot? 

RJD, but he is running protptypically with rc for modern diesels, he just needs to add the warning system to the engines


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

You may still be able to get rye grass to germinate this year. If so would sure help hold the soil in place. May want to to get some Blue Grass seed down to pop early in the spring.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The purpose is to "ride on". How you control it is up to the person. 
I get rail through my Accu. dealer Kidmans. See their site for prices. OR RLD depends on where you live. 
Mike . we typed at same time. I bought a 50 pd bag of mix from the guy who graded it. I need to get more.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I put down 200 pounds about 2 weeks ago, quite a bit of it has emerged. We really need the cover for Christmas Tree season. Mud is bad.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

"Mud is bad", the way it's been raining here, the cornfields are going to be impassable until the ground freezes. 
I would assume that if you're running live steam you'll need to sit on the tender and twiddle with the controls as you're running it. 
For electric or gasoline powered engines, I would guess that it's a lot less "hands on" making it much easier to use remote control. You could sit on the caboose that way, if you wanted to.


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

I wish we had RC 30 years ago when I was running a late friends 1 1/2" scale F7. The rider car derailed and uncoupled from the locomotive. I had the throttle in my hand and tried to stop the locomotive. Murphy struck at that moment. The throttle lever came off in my hand as the locomotive speed off down the tracks. Stunned I looked at the throttle in my hand as a couple of friends chassed the F7 down and stopped it. When they came back they asked why I didn't use the throttle to stop the F7. I told them I tried and then showed them the throttle handle. Then Larry, the owner of the locomotive, said, "I knew I forgot to fix something."
Marty I sure could of used you RC unit back then.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Crisolite on 01 Nov 2013 12:23 AM 
, the owner of the locomotive, said, "I knew I forgot to fix something."
Marty I sure could of used you RC unit back then.
Los Angeles Live Steamers "safety rules".........each locomotive (diesel, electric and live steam be connected to ALL other cars in the consist with safety chains. ALL diesels and electrics MUST have the throttle connected to the locomotive by a "deadman's switch" to prevent runaway's. My 1 1/2" electric has a "deadman's switch". If the engine separates from the throttle controller, the cable is dis connected from the engine and the brakes are AUTOMATICALLY applied. AND these rules were in effect more than 30 plus years ago.









My new system that I'm having installed now ALSO has a MAIN power switch on the controller.


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

In Larry's defense, this was the maiden voyage of this locomotive. He had bought it from a gentleman out of state, and after it arrived he spent a week rebuilding it to make it reliable. 
The safety chains hadn't been installed yet. I was volunteered to be the test engineer. We were testing the mechanics to make sure everything worked. Don't let my story think we didn't have a safe operation.
We took pride in having a good safety record. We were on a closed loop at his home shop for testing. My job that day was to find any flaws in the machine as we were working with someone else's design.
After my testing the F7 was put back in the shop and adjustments made including reinforcing the chassis for safety chains.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

My RC does stop when let go of. The RC gives you many more choices in ride on trains. Many times you are by your self. I watch a number of folks at the club having to walk their loco by the cable to reach their ride on cars. 
And I can watch my passengers from behind if their is no conductor. Some behinds are not worth watching.... 
Ed , I really like your logo.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Mmmmm just pondering the process... 

A deadmans RC switch 

This works if the Engineer falls asleep 
Falls off. 
Or gets bored.... 

What fun... 

D


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Started the other night on the big bridge. I had a hard time making up my mind between being safe and realistic looking. I go to facebook backyard railroads and 1" scale ride on, they are giving me good tips. The guard rail on bridges, having enough space to let the wheel fall between to stay in line. 
I poured some footings today. 58 degrees and start making bents. Will take photos, but running out of nice weather for doing concrete work.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

We got to 73 today! 

Must'a been " cement tuesday".... 

I mixed a left over 1/2 bag myself.... 

But I can deeper into winter than most... 

Looking good. 

Dirk


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk 
other than the mass amount of dirt work done, its not that big of a project to get this line up and running. I am now thinking heading north under the GRR bridges and out and around with 1".


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

May as well run a branch line to the Restaurant - "kitchen" - while your at it..... 

That way you can drop in Carries Kitchen for a bite to eat!!! 

Good thing I ate already... 

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I have to admit Marty, sometimes I have a spare minute and walk around here "looking for a larger ROW".... 

Best I keep coming up with tho is only a out an back line....no loops... 

Ok but ...still lots of work.. 
Fun to plan tho... 

Someday .... maybe.....I have thought this for years..but no clear vision yet!!! 

D


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

This is my first post for awhile and everything is different??? How do I post photos NOW? do I do it the old way?


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

I have not posted any pics in a while, lets see if I can post one that is stored here.









Well I can see it in my reply box, lets see if it shows in the thread.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking engines... so how did you type it out? I used did not work. 
I really like that lead unit!!!!is it an SD60? ******I've been here for years. I have NO tool bar on my reply box, its blue color box now????******


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

5014, could be a SD50 or 60...? 

2003 looks interesting also. 

A SD-38..cool. Not many of those around. 

Dirk


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

First, Marty your photos have to be stored on this website. Then you have to hit Add Reply so the tool bar shows above the message box. Then scroll across to where it says Insert Image. Pick the image you want inserted. You have to insert images one at a time.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy is correct. The key may be using the " Add Reply" button.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't help with the ID on the engines, I'm a steam guy. It was taken a few years ago in Port Clinton PA. @ the Reading cop. office.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

see add reply , does not do it?????
all I have is a blank message box.
This is what frustrates me. not know what to change ,again.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

at bottom its says add file, but when I do, all mine was set at the 640 as before. but now says max file is 60kb. what ever that means???


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

dam changes.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Does this work?


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

it works. Marty in Add Reply upload your photo in image galley, them choose insert image.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Go here Marty 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Resources/FAQ/tabid/80/Default.aspx


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Your not hearing what I am saying, I've done this hundreds of times. Today it won't let me do it either way I have done it before..


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

E-mail me your pictures and I'll try to post them. [email protected]


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

5014 ex up SD50 looks like Port Clinton, PA 

Dick


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

hope this works


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty your work as always is looking great 



























Dick


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Where's the white snow?? Just leaves now!! 

Thinking cap on...sleep helps. The 5014 SD50, former UP, was originally DRGW 5014... 

Dirk


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks again to my main MAN Dwight, compatibility settings needed MLS listed. So much to remember. But by the time it may happen again I will forget or lose my cheat sheet.
Photos that Dick showed (thanks) . beginning of the change, change with switch, now removed switch and installed permanent track and rebend the inner loop to about a 45' radius.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Always happy to help ya out Marty.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

this afternoon it was in the 20's so I cut and sized and dipped about 150 ties, then predrilled another 200 or so ready for track panel building tomorrow.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Now that you've pulled the switch and rerouted the track, the thought occurs to me that the area where the 2 tracks are close together might be a good place to put a single crossover.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Amber 
that was in the original drawing, but to create distance I took it out. Most of the time the trains will be going the same direction anyway. I only have one bigger engine. the little one only pulls two cars.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Do you still have the pedal thing you built for the grandkids?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

no, it is powered now. I thin I have a video of it going around with Dakota on it.


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, I think you need a MOW for your grandkids. 
Instructions: Buy Pedal Car: http://www.hayneedle.com/product/jalopypedalpickuptruck.cfm 
Get creative, install running gear and Motor. 
Paint as desired. 
Wesley


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Now that would be really cool! I don't know how you'd get it to run on 4-3/4s gauge track though.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

How about converting something like this:









Into something like this:


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I keep wanting to click on "like" as in facebook.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

We do need a "like" function on here, especially for pictures.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Now its not letting me load up new photos into my file ?? Everything else seems to work.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Marty,

Yeah, uploading photos has become the newest problem.
If I uploaded directly from the post reply - insert image - upload it seems to work











Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice structure Tom

Not sure how that works.??


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

"Not sure how that works.??"

Okay, click on + Add Reply, click on the icon in the tool bar that looks like a mountain with a pencil (its Next to smiley face icon). It is the insert image icon.
About 3/4 down that screen there is an upload button, click that.
Now find the resized image you want on your computer (I could not get the auto resize function to work) . Click on it and press open.

Picture is now uploaded and appears in the view window. Just press insert and the picture is inserted into your post.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

If what Tommy says does not work, go to Tools and click on compatibility view settings, then go back to Tommy's directions.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty this is great.

Marty Cozad washed and primered it last night, found the color I like, sprayed over coats at noon. Just finished the first coat of trim colors. Need to build ladders and coupler mounts. Not as dark as the photo shows. Did not know if I wanted steps black or not??? more of a box car brownish red.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick, I have no idea how you did that? Here goes Tommy.
The mountain with the pencil just is blank and says loading at the top. but nothing. sorry MLS is broke. Maybe we should switch to faceless book??

Thanks Dick, there is 3 photos that shows the steps leading up to that. Now I need to come up with a road name and get ahold of Stan ol bud.
Thinking about CB&Q because that is the favorite at the club.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

ok marty here you go





























good to see that big hump gone


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

This thread has gotten side tracked.









finished caboose. Me with a caboose, that's funny.

Now after clearing room in the shop. Bridge time.










12ft long ,30" tall, 36" inside clearance. 
Against the overhead door is the stands to bolt them to. 
Tomorrow hoping to make the 2nd side.
After viewing the photo I realized I forgot to cut the other angle on the metal plate.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Now THAT'S a bridge!!








Who is going to help you lift this brute into place?


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

nice job on the caboose, good to see you back here, waiting to see more on the bridge 
Dick


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 11 Jan 2014 07:04 PM 
Now THAT'S a bridge!!







Who is going to help you lift this brute into place?










4 son's , it will be in 3 sections to be bolted together .


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Lookin good Marty


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What size is the I beam? 

Looks really good. 

JJ


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

The two photos above is the 68 foot truss we have at Los Angeles Live Steamers. It is located at the extreme western edge of our facility on the 1 1/2" mainline. It was built at my Dad's die shop/weld shop back in 1983/84. Dropped in place by a "stinger" crane. I believe there is about a thousands pounds of weld in this thing. Total weight is around 10K pounds.










This "little" truss was one of the first bridges built by my Dad's shop. About 20 feet long, lowered into place by another "stinger" crane. My Dad also built the plate girder bridge just to the right of the small truss.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Gary, 
That is something to be proud of.
I remember riding on that RR back at my first Queen Mary show. Don't know the year. FUNNY, I realized that day that I would "never" leave GRRing because I would want a RR like that one. LOL 

REALLY, I told Carrie on the bus back. I was so glad I did not get into ride on trains. (that's also the ride I meet the red shirt web site owner while I was preaching MLS site to some others around me) 

That's it, I'm done for the day, I'm tired.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

REALLY, I told Carrie on the bus back. I was so glad I did not get into ride on trains. 










(that's also the ride I meet the red shirt web site owner while I was preaching MLS site to some others around me)
That must have gone over like a lead ballon!!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

and Carrie still loves you. Must be doing something right!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Still tempted to cut those upper I beams at a 45 degree. I had them precut before I picked them up and did not feel like trying to get them into the saw. The Proto type was like this.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Marty


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Sat will be the big day. Letting everything dry good till then.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Friday right after work two of the guys came out to help load the bridge and drive it over to the location while the ground was still froze . We got it all bolted and anchored in place . Sat I guess High winds, but Sunday in the 50's so I plan to tie all the sections together and get some rail down. 
"feel" like a kid at Christmas again.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

come on Marty pics. please 
Dick


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

It got dark to fast. Sunday before dark I will take some shots.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was trying to work on the bridge but the 40 mph wind and the branch that blew down by Max ,made me realize , "I probably should not be working here today". 









I still have cross braces to add and to anchor the left hand side wood bents down..


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Bridge is looking good, but you better get Max a hard hat to wear while he's out there supervising.


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

That is another reason we call those "widow makers." 

Be careful out there, we can't afford to lose anybody. 

Fil


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By BigRedOne on 18 Jan 2014 11:58 AM 
Nice! 
Most definitely... Nice, real nice........


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree Marty...It really looks great. 

JJ


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Marty 
The new bridge looks so good. Very impressive work. You are 15 degrees warmer today then Maryland.....have a good day out there 

Jerry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Still really windy today. but Gettin'-her-done.



















I use strike anchors and steel blocks to hold each bent down.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow,Wow,wow 
that is looking good 
Dick


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

One more great job. Really looks good Marty.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Marty! I don't think you would ever get it done with out Max.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Max is ALWAYS there. He does not get up on it ,so far. 
I've been asked how long is the trestle? 
I have not yet figured that out because the last abutment has not been placed. The fat lady has not sang.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was out measuring for boards to go out on the outer part of the ties along the edges and the trestle/bridge is 57ft long.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
You going to put guard rails on it?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Not as of yet, wait and see. its does not shack at all. I almost got a train out today to try it. but not.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

It looks like you could lay 2 foot gauge track across that bridge.  Dual gauge, 4-3/4s inch and 2 foot gauge...


----------



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Is there room under the bridge for a double track? Always have to keep thinking about expansion possibilities! 

I'm envious about your (& JJ) knowing how to weld. I can do most everything with wood working, but my education was sorely lacking in not learning how to weld. 

the other Rodney


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Looking good Marty, but no guard rails on either side of the trestle? Hmmm, looks like a long ways down. Hold your breath time when crossing! 

Dale


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I've watched lots of videos of RRs that do and don't have them. I also watched one last night of the same set up at StCrox's RR with no railings but for the bridge. This is a private RR. and very few public visitors will be here. We'll see. Now that I have it anchored . I'm really happy with its stability .


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 27 Jan 2014 09:31 AM 
I've watched lots of videos of RRs that do and don't have them. I also watched one last night of the same set up at StCrox's RR with no railings but for the bridge. This is a private RR. and very few public visitors will be here. We'll see. Now that I have it anchored . I'm really happy with its stability .









PHOTO COURTESY OF LALS MUSEUM

Marty this our wood trestle on the eastside of LALS facility, about 100 feet long on the 7 1/2" gauge mainline. When this was built in the mid-eighties, we had NO handrails for a few years and the members loved it!







The highest point of the trestle (about 6 1/2 feet) is where it meets the small, steel truss bridgeThen the City of Los Angeles got involved and said we had to put handrails up for safety and liability, because SOMEBODY would sue.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

not that one, there is one on the 4 3/4" line that is the same as mine. this video around the 5 min mark
 [url="http://www.youtube.com/watch...p://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...4LQmM[/url] One of my more favorite videos BUT for music.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Just for clarity, by guard rails I meant rails between the track, not rails on the side of the bridge. I just think they enhance the look of a bridge whether they play a practical roll or not in our model bridges.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Paul. Those are started but I need to get the main rails done first. thanks. 
Once I run a few trains across it and see how the kids do, 
Then IF I feel it needs hand rails then trust me, I will do it.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

As always Marty, your work is an inspiration -- especially when you're gettin'r done in such frigid weather!! 

Maybe you could post a pic of you in front of a fireplace or space heater once in a while?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Marty only lets MAX get in the photos!!! 

:-D


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 28 Jan 2014 05:06 PM 
Marty only lets MAX get in the photos!!! 

:-D 

No, you got that all wrong. Max won't let Marty in the photos.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So ..Randy ..you mean MAX won't hold the camera!!? 

Lol..


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 28 Jan 2014 05:35 PM 
Posted By SD90WLMT on 28 Jan 2014 05:06 PM 
Marty only lets MAX get in the photos!!! 

:-D You got that right. 38 degrees tomorrow, hope to get cross braces on and new loading bay ramp. (at least in place) waiting on concrete and spring.

No, you got that all wrong. Max won't let Marty in the photos.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Spring is still a couple blocks away yet... 

T shirt here today!!! Afternoon winds tho. Changes things!! 

D


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

here is how I plan to make it all work. I look at as many ways others do things and pick the ways that would best fit my situation . Here is the out side turntable and ramp which can not be installed until ground thaws. The scaffold will be moved over 2ft. The wood door into the shop will be covered with coil stock and locks from the inside. (photos of the inside later)


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Inside view of the 1" corner.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I want to concrete my turntable in, thus I am trying a spot light under a steel bucket 36" dia. foam insulation , tarp. 24 hours later I'll see if I can auger the hole.










In the past I have seen our concrete guys lay 3 layers of clear plastic on the ground and3 sunny days later dig.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

20 degrees and sunny.
so I installed the caution signs on the ends of the I beams. Still need to install guard rails (center of rails) and wood on sides of track.










and yes Max sat there the whole time.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

Very nice photo! In the spring when the trees turn green, that should be a great "rail-fanning" shot.









Looks like Max has become your Inspector and Superintendent.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

You know, I'll bet there is no dust on your road this time of year. Those that have visited in September will understand the subtle humor.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, that is right. That IS the main problem with living out here.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Back when I was a kid in WV, we lived on a dirt road. The county used to have a tank truck full of used motor oil come by every so often to oil down the road for dust control.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You can go to jail for that now.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Dropping oil today on 'ol Mother Earth might get too many enviromental groups working together... 

They'd raise up a hornets nest of commotion!! 

Dirk....how's it go here...just saying...ha!


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

Jail may be worth the dust abatement. We used lignon sulfinide, which was marginal for a week. It would lather up bubbles if it rained after application. Thing I dislike about dirt roads is can't keep the dust off of cars etc. At least when we oiled, things were not as dirty as when we put the lignon down. 

Fil


----------



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

There was a place in Missouri (Times Beach) where they used oil on the roads. The waste hauler sprayed oil that had dioxin in it and testing also showed PCBs. In 1983 95% of the town flooded and the 2,000 residents were bought out for $32 million and it was a Superfund site. The contaminated soil was incinerated and the place is now a state park. 2012 testing showed no current health risk. 

In China today environmental regulations are minimal and even then largely ignored. (Or look at West Virginia and petrochemical storage leaks and the impact on drinking water.) There's usually a reason for what the EPA does. 

the other Rodney 

P.S. Sorry to high jack your thread Marty. Now we return you to your regularly scheduled program. 

P.P.S. Marty - just don't spend so much time on your ride on that you neglect the high line!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

My dear friend "other" Rodney. 
The highline may be dozed to make room for the 1" track to go under the black bridge and around. we'll see.?? But the G rr's mountains will be really HIGH.


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

Jeepers fellas, I apologize for the quadruple post. Totally my bad. 

Fil


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I took care of the triple post.....But I may have deleted one post too many....Sorry 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya see, JJ was had his gloves on and lost count. 
JJ, go to facebook 1" scale trains and see the cool G bridge.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

After 48 hours I removed the warmer light and set the turntable on its post and marked the next "have to" post needs to be to hold the ramp in place to the turntable. 8ft table.









I am now heating the ground for the next post hole. takes about 20 hours to thaw. This is the only way I know how to KNOW that its right and everything matches up. I will need to organize my shop storage stuff now . I also want a light and maybe a covered top.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

That's looking better all the time.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Marty,

I noticed your dog is always by your side. Do you put welding goggles on him when your doing your welding, or maybe he's not allowed in the shop when that's going on? 

Mark


----------



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Marty - getting a lot done in this balmy weather we've had this week? Hope to see you at the Council Bluffs train show tomorrow! 

And a question - should I be worried about the cold weather and the electronics in my trains/transmitters/receivers/batteries? If I bring something to the train show, it is likely to get below freezing somewhere on the ride. 

the other Rodney


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

{And a question - should I be worried about the cold weather and the electronics in my trains/transmitters/receivers/batteries? If I bring something to the train show, it is likely to get below freezing somewhere on the ride}

Getting cold will not damage electronics or batteries. As batteries get cold they lose power, but will regain it when they warm up again. If electronics get REALLY cold they will not work until their temperature is returned to normal. Unless you plan on storing your stuff out doors tonight you should not even notice anything different tomorrow.

Bill


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

went from 6 degrees to 40's today. Took a long lunch and finish the ties to the new turntable. Just need to level it up some to run an engine over it to plow snow. This spring I will install the good roadbed.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

nice shot i see you still have the chev. tk. 
Dick


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
Looking good but I have to ask. How did that blue truck in the background get up to where it is?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The old blue Ford is being loaded with split fire wood. I lowed the fence to back it in. 
In the morning when the ground is hard I will pull it out. It is 4X4. just does not tare up as much when cold. About 3 ish (after this was taken) Tom came and its almost loaded. Maybe one more load and all the wood from fall cutting will be gone so the grass can come back by Sept.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I see the photo dog is out there with ya. The new track work looks great!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

test sucks test sucks
\
I don't know my URL????
Photos??


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

test copy/paste

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/ntcgrr/shopwindow.JPG


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

test


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya, OK Marty, quit testing would ya...

HA, just jump right in like the rest of us have, .. it is warm and wet!!

Set your pages, set your time zone, and get out there on one of your layouts Man!!

Don't forget the flashlight also!!

Welcome back buddy!! 
Dirk


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Not sure if that was really a test or if he was making many of us envious of the view. And it is a great view too.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

NTCGRR said:


> test sucks test sucks
> \
> I don't know my URL????
> Photos??



Your photos are where they used to be. Go to Home/Members..then onto your MLS space.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Marty 
When did you put that window in? I don't remember one being there. OH you must be playing with Photo Shop 

JJ


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

JJ is that the other shop? wait where is his snow?
Dick


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

it was there when shop was built. usually the sale tables are along this area when you are here.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Dick413 said:


> JJ is that the other shop? wait where is his snow?
> Dick




I never noticed 

JJ 

PS has a great view


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

NTCGRR said:


> test


 
WHAT? Where's Max the wonder photo dog?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

he's in the shop standing behind me.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Randy Stone said:


> WHAT? Where's Max the wonder photo dog?




I was thinking the same thing. Must not be a true Marty Picture. Must be a impostor posting pic's using Marty's name 


JJ


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

> he's in the shop standing behind me.


...taking the picture.... Max truly is a wonder dog

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy, you can have him. He loves mud and its a mess out here now and he tracking it all over.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got two German shepherds of my own making a mess.
Besides I think Max would get sunburnt out here.
Sunny and 81 today.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

test









I had to finally do a system restore because of all I messed up on my computer tring to make MLS work. Now I'm back to old school.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, Marty, you should feel right at home with OLD.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah he is still a spring chicken. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I still can't get my profile page to open so I can move my name down and over.???


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

At the top right where it says Welcome Marty. Click on Marty. Your profile should open. And then you can select what you want to do 

JJ


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

JJ
don't know if it's because your first class or not but all of my edit profile is under user CP 
Dick


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Click on User CP then you can set all your options. It's in the blue bar across the top of a page.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty. I just edited my signature to include a link to my train web page in the logo and centered all the signature data on the post...

As previously posted, Click on your name in the upper right hand corner, click User CP. then click on Edit Signature in the boxes on the left side of the screen... 

All the editing features are there.....

It even gives you the "preview" feature to see how it looks before saving..


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks, the words don't want to stay centered under the photo, but that's OK.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, you have to center both the photo and the text


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

There is always something more to know!!!!!! Always just one more step....


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

NTCGRR said:


> There is always something more to know!!!!!! Always just one more step....


Marty,

I just "centered" my signature. It is very easy to do. Click on CP User above in the blue. Next click Edit Signature. Now you will see your signature in an editor box. On the left hand side are what looks like 3 columns (Same as WORD). Put the cursor next to the picture and click the center column. The picture moves to the center. Put the cursor next to each line you want to center and click the center column again. The line will move to the center. Easy.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

Hows that 1" railroad coming? Had a couple of nice days.

Don


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary ,everything is easy if you know it... I forget and I hate getting out of my rut. thanks anyway.

Donny, building switches. see facebook. its easier to post on. 1" scale ride on trains. Made all switches throws more uniform. Need to build track panels soon before I get busy with work. I just finished my first curved switch. 50' rad and I guess a 45' rad. I'm learning a lot from the backyard railroads on facebook. Plus I keep up on local town stuff now.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow..Marty...
That's a pretttttty BIG turnout..

Dirk!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

built my first curved switch in 1" . spring loaded ground throw.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

I see your inspector is laying down on the job.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty;

OOOOOOOOoooooooooooo! That is purdymous!

Great job!

Thanks for sharing,
David Meashey


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

So where is that going to be placed on the layout? Or is it for future expansion?

Don


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

You do realize that hand made turnouts are going to need repair like the ones you made on the G scale layout?
Although there may not be that many to do with this larger scale..

They look cool LARGER!


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Trains said:


> So where is that going to be placed on the layout? Or is it for future expansion?
> 
> Don


Always a FUTURE expansion.....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba makes a good point. BUT. the G switches I had to use spikes. here I use screws, with alum backing sheets and steel. Plus I use screws and nuts to hold the frogs together. I personally have found the 1" scale to be more forgiving than G. (so far).

Don, its the switch for lower inside curve in plan.









I have been thinking that I wished I had made it dull gauge. There is always the ,"future".


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty you mean like 7.25
Dick


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

7.5 in Midwest.
Mainline only, but then I'd have to do the loading ramp to....screw it. If I did I'd give all my one year old ties to the club.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Nothing worth taking photos of, but the last switch is done and now just drilling ties and making track panels. around 200ft of panels curved and straight to be made. Plus it will be muddy and frost STILL in the ground. bummer.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Personally..I'd leave the frost alone..
Let it lie in the ground....
Life is so much easier when you don't deal with frost..

Keep going Marty...

Dirk


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Frost mud, the worst kind...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's my newest project. 










now with windows.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you using your G scale Heavy weights as a model converting everything up to 1 "

JJ 


PS Nice Stool.

PSS Where is Max?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Got dies for those compound curves?

or going the print route?

She's purdy!

John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

John using drawings from internet and John I will use a block of alum for the end roof. Not sure how to carve it yet.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Build it in pie sections like an "Air Stream" trailer....

Dirk


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

NTCGRR said:


> John using drawings from internet and John I will use a block of alum for the end roof. Not sure how to carve it yet.


Marty,

Like I commented before on your project, give me the dimensions (full size or whatever) and I can draw the end of your car. I will cover the geometry with "surfaces" and you will have EXACTLY the same surface as the original had. I DID this kind of work in aerospace for forty years using conventional mills and over twenty years using NC mills. I also made aluminum wind tunnel models for aerospace and military craft. I just send you the file finished and you inquire around Nebraska for a NC mill machinist to generate the code and cut your roof. NOT a big deal. John mentioned that you will have various radii involved in this roof and the computer generates these surfaces and makes a very smooth and seamless blend between all of them. Email me if you want to try this. Won't cost you a thing except maybe a "free" tour of your railroads IF I can ever get back there.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

ok, so how did you do the windows? Do you have a milling machine?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I ended up rebuilding the whole wall. and I took Gary's idea in an e-mail about tying it with wood. Which I am used to working with.










Randy ,I forget what I post here and on FB. drill 4 holes and use carbide bit on router table with fence and some with free hand.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

That's the stuff Marty! Looks great.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

The windows look really great. I would have though they were done on a mill.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you going to paint the car? 
What color? 
A red stripe through the window area would look great.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

AT&SF Topeka business car, #51;(reversed sides, out of my control)
I would like to make it shiny like Stainless steel. Any tips? Its all alum.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya....
Don't get any scratches on the surface..
Prep it the way ya want it...lite etching..polished..
Have it "clear" Anodized....
Paint the window panels ....!!

Who makes the extruded kit for this car?

How many will it take to make up a train?

Dirk


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk
This is a lucky find.
I also got the roof panels finally squared up with cross braces and now its flying together. Could be running next week end.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks great Marty, but you are going to need another loco to pull all of your cars before too long. Keep it up.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Started the track to Knowear.

[URL]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/ntcgrr/onetoknowear1.jpg[/URL]

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/ntcgrr/onetoknowear2.jpg

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/ntcgrr/onetoknowear3.jpg
keep it simple till after it all settles.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Now its working


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW! Great work Marty.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Where is Max?

How come he aint in any of the pictures ?

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You happy JJ? Left will be bushes along for cover and on east side so snow will not drift on the tracks. Right will be the station Knowear, and the bucket will be a water tower. Those will be next winters projects. I need this whole thing to get rained on and settle. That's why I am not using concrete roadbed yet. I know it will move.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Marty! Glad to see Max is back. 

Add some dual-gauge 7 1/2" track so I can bring my Baldwin electric back there.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea Marty.

while we like looking at your RR progress, it's Max we really like seeing.


----------



## jwalls110 (Dec 12, 2012)

As a 2 German Shepherd owner twice over I have to say I almost agree. Max AND the 1" progress go hand and hand!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

He has one of his many bucket lids and drives me nuts wanting me to throw it.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Get a Skeet Launcher and load it up with Bucket Lids. Set it to launch every five minutes. He'll get tired. 

JJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

You're too funny JJ


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Good idea, JJ.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

NTCGRR said:


> He has one of his many bucket lids and drives me nuts wanting me to throw it.




Sometimes when I am sitting in my pondering chair my neighbors dog will bring his ball and want to play fetch.....He doesn't tire easy...

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Gabby was over helping load buckets today and she helped dip ties last night. So track is layed on temp roadbed till the dirt settles for a year . The line is connected from trestle to lift bridge. About another 100ft to go. Also spent about 3 hours screwing off rail on the trestle. Now that my figures won't freeze.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

Looks like a well-manicured Union Pacific right-of-way. Very nice indeed.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

so nice to not have to ,,mow.....
If we get heavy fast rain, I'll be in big trouble. Here is the north end of the trestle. left side will have old station and water tower. Plants will brake up the view.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Marty, 
Wonderful progress!
Nice lightweight structure under your lift-up bridge. Is that a re-purposed sled? Or your own fabrication? Either way, I'm very impressed.
Cliff


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Say 'ol Marty..

..are those some left over G scale trees ya planted there???
Keep going ..snow is gone..!!

Dirk


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Today we trans planted plants, and worked the dirt for the next section. Watered it in to help settle it.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't wait until September to see all this magnificence!


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Now I see how you're going to route the track back to the old main line.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm just curious, is there a particular reason why you don't use treated lumber for your ties?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

this is posted some place in this thread. But as a reminder.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty;

Your progress is beginning to worry me. Not for you, but for me!

I am already dabbling in live steam. When I see where you have gone, I wonder which primrose path I may be tempted to wander down next!

Keep up the good work,
David Meashey


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Follow the FORCE , the FORCE will guide you.

Its all backyard model trains to me. I just happen to have had the extra space.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

NTCGRR said:


> Follow the FORCE , the FORCE will guide you.
> 
> Its all backyard model trains to me. I just happen to have had the extra space.




it's the extra space that counts Marty.

I got it to. Also Free dirt and free rocks 


JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Is it the "Space" ..that gets us in trouble...!!

Dirk

or just..."Extra Space"...?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought "Space" was "the Final Frontier".



Well, I guess it always did get Kirk in trouble.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Space is a vacuum, best filled with rails and ties....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a good photo Carrie took while her and Gabby was walking on the road.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty, that looks great. Keep it up.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Great picture Marty


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Super image, Marty... The trestle work and bridge are awesome... 

September's a'comin'...


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

That really looks good!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

last 48 hours we received 2.5" of gentle rain. So glad we finished the dirt work and plants. YEA.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

LUCKY you!!!!

Dirk ...its called good timing Marty!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

This has been a productive weekend. One more section to pour and the main line will be connected up.









I'm also digging out the west end of the 24" drain tube and I need to extend it 6 more ft. So that dirt is going into buckets and being used for final grading along the right of way before ballasting. So the photo above along the left side of the forms has been topped off.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

IT's ALIVE!!!


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Where is that new switch headed to?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

run through siding for by directional running.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Today, Sunday finally received around 4" of gentle rain. No mud slides. Had to dig through the tie yard to find and cut enough ties for 5 mainline sections. Out of mainline ties now. Around 200 spur ties.
Plants are greening up. yea.. Nothing to take photos of. Glad I finished grading the siding dirt last night. I was tired but 5 loads later ( 1 load = 7 5gal buckets) Its the photo above couple of post , dirt is packed and watered in. ready for forms.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

not very good video , but??


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well that was fun....

JJ


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

Love the sound of the track!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Marty
Why did you pick that scale? Why didn't you go a little bit larger ?

Things are looking good. 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Because it can be carried and worked with by kids better. I like the idea of "backyard railroading". 1" to me on down in scales is just that. 
1.5 on up is "professional grade". Your cost more than doubles. etc. good question.
Numbers of folks haul their 1" in their trunks.


PS.
I could have used the same rail and larger ties. The tipping factor was for kids. There are older GRRer's who can't hardly get off the ground let alone get on/off 1" scale. 98% of the time with either RR, its just me and now the grandkids. So IF I can hold their interest and maybe get one of my son's involved again ,then its the right choice.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful, Marty..... Lookin' gooder all the time...


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you plan to put up signs like the proto types and teach the kids to blow the horn at crossings and at the trestle etc?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

He's got "W" signs in the latest vid!!!

Think I'd be blowing at the W's.....you bet...n maybe a few xtra high balls at the cows too!! Ha!

D


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

If I may be so bold as to suggest...4-3/4s inch gauge lends it's self to narrow gauge modelling as well. A couple of 1/8th scale 3 foot gauge gondolas being pulled by a 3 foot gauge diesel like the Southern Pacific narrow gauge 50 ton "Little Giant"...just saying. 
Or like the crazy person who's working on 2 inch scale Gilpin Tram 2 foot gauge cars for 4-3/4 inch gauge...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Nope...absolutely not...nada....
No craZies here Amber!!!
None alllowed..
No way...jose!!!
Oh ...I'm the only crazzy one here...!!
..oh My...LOL...

D


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk;

We are all crazy here. We are model railroaders; therefore, we are possessed by our LOCO-MOTIVES!!

Nuff said,
David Meashey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I thought; crazy, eccentric, bold, dreamer and visionary were all fine qualities for an artist....
You'd haveta be crazy to think you are the only one!
yer bud,
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I am not alone..

Repeat after me...l am not alone....

CraZy ....eh....

Start a club John!!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And with just a little perspective by John here...

The air is clear.....

;-)


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't ask me what I have for sale, please tell me what you are looking to buy. I want to really thin out my G to buy more 1" scale. I really have wanted a ride on train all my life.
use my e-mail
[email protected]


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you have a Aristo Craft B&O Mallet?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Now Randy , you did not read the thread and e-mails? And NO WAY would I have an eastern road. LOL


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thread? E-mails? I don't read no stinking threads and emails.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Trying to finish up some winter projects .
Elevator silo's is in. Main build not yet built.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll buy all the DCC locos you have Marty!

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

First coal fired live steamer on the 1". And its first time for pulling a load.
Jesse brought his shay.
Nat and his son Baxter bring his home made switcher.









Things ran really well. great to have some club members drop by.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool Marty


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh Oh Marty! Now you've done it.

I see a live steamer in YOUR future. The hook is set. I love it when a plan comes to fruition.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Since my controller for the engine has been down and sent in for repairs I decided to rework the NW curve and go from a 3 or 4 % grade to a 2% grade. what a difference?









Note the grade stacks.


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Following this thread, I see the end of the LS railroad...too bad, many enjoyed it, but Marty has shown he is moving away from it. I expect a big sale shortly.
Marty....Have fun......it's your property, and railroad...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, that should be a great improvement, Marty. It'll be much easier on the equipment.... Sure lookin' good..


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Choosing ballast? I was ready for it this time. LOL










Now to spread it.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Albino Ballast? You need some color in there 

JJ

PS Hi Max.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally got the controller back.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=m8ROoECLSIM


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice run Marty. The 1" is really looking good.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

What a beautiful run! Very surprising to me that you don't notice the elevation changes. Very smooth indeed.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Fun run, I didn't realize you have so much wilderness on your property.
Thanks
John


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice video Marty. How many cars do you have now? Did you build the caboose your self?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Video Marty. Nice rail side structures.

Did you post any pictures when you built the buildings? 
JJ


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Looks good Marty. Reminds me of when I was a kid and when we had family reunions. One of my great uncles had a train on the farm you could ride around on. I only got off to use the bathroom or grab food. 

Where does one buy 1" supplies at?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric
the best answer to that is go join 
1" scale ride on trains on Face book. they have it listed.
Randy not sure on cars ,I keep stealing parts from some to build others.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

This worked the next few times a lot easier than tring to hold the camera and work the train on a grade.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=anklY9Rgc-8&list=UUFIqaxLC1FSX5IFc-M-2LCw


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video Marty!

How many amps was your system drawing while pulling that heavy train up the 2% grade....especially starting and stopping?


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Really coming along very nice. Been watching your last videos and sure starting to look very real.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, I'd have to install an amp meter to know that. But I do know its a lot easier to dump on level ground.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
Mary wants to be an engineer again this year.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul Burch said:


> Marty,
> Mary wants to be an engineer again this year.


Paul,

If Marty doesn't let Mary "engineer", tell her she has an open invitation to run our Baldwin electric any time when you guys come down here.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Marty..pretty darn nice there Bud!!

Seems darn scenic to me!!! Signal towers..trees n bushes...rocks n landscaping...businesses moving in...

Great..!! Dirk


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty

Huge progress since I ran there last year. Looks excellent. You must have inherited genes from the Energizer Bunny. Sorry I will miss the next one in 2014. We are prepping for our 20th anniversary meets in October and the 8 days for your event [including travel time] doesn't fit the schedule.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Real neat Marty! 

Kept waiting for the engineer in the cab to move


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing it in Sept.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good. Layout is coming along pretty darn good guy..


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Marty You say your having trouble with the boards that drive you 1 inch Is the board mounted on a Plate? If mounted only on the edges you may have a vibration problem and the board is flexing thus breaking the traces on the board.

Just a thought 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, JJ, I have reworked the board mounts as you say. A Bobcat is coming tomorrow to deal with a lot of my weeds on the eastern side of the GRR. Photos to come.

But Bell, You don't understand, we are not going that direction!!!!!!!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Aw Grampa, you cover my back and I'll cover yours!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Naw,..Bell is jus rid'n shotgun...

..she's on the lookout fer ******!!

What an action shot!! The great train ride!!
Stuff memories come from!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The beginning of a 1.5% grade to the north loop on the STCRR.
1600 ft addition which will pass the GRR of 2800ft of track.
At the switch on up.









The 1" RR will be over 3,000 ft of track.









160ft of roadbed along east property line.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

HI Max 

JJ


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

Saw your plans posted on Facebook tonight. That will be some railroad. A tunnel too! Very nice.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

So how do I work mile markers? does 1:1 start at hubs or state lines?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

NTCGRR said:


> So how do I work mile markers? does 1:1 start at hubs or state lines?


Usually at a major hub.


----------



## Cooke (Aug 26, 2012)

> So how do I work mile markers? does 1:1 start at hubs or state lines?


Which state are you building to? 

I think branchlines would have their own mileage markers also. Always enjoy your posts and seeing what your up to. Missing the G scale ones a little but the 1" scale ones are great also. 

Patrick


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Mile markers usually start counting at one end of the line. In the case of Southern (the RR I know best) the main line started counting in Washington, DC. Each branch line started counting at the point where it branched off the main line.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Gary Armitstead said:


> Marty,
> 
> Saw your plans posted on Facebook tonight. That will be some railroad. A tunnel too! Very nice.


Hey howabout for those of us that don't book face time, you put up your plans here?
John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Totalwrecker said:


> Hey howabout for those of us that don't book face time, you put up your plans here?
> John


John,

NOT exactly "plans", just Marty's ideas for the future of his 1" line. The photos he posted last night are more up to date than Facebook now.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
Whenever I have seen photos or the last couple years at your place you always run clockwise. The new branch looks like you would need to run counterclockwise to get to it. How are the grades going that direction on your main?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Gary Armitstead said:


> John,
> 
> NOT exactly "plans", just Marty's ideas for the future of his 1" line. The photos he posted last night are more up to date than Facebook now.



Gary, your match went out, I'm still in the dark. I don't get what you got.

I don't understand the need to post secrets there.... my pov.
Oh well, it's not G, I guess we aren't expected to care.
C'est la vie.
John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Totalwrecker said:


> Gary, your match went out, I'm still in the dark. I don't get what you got.
> 
> I don't understand the need to post secrets there.... my pov.
> Oh well, it's not G, I guess we aren't expected to care.
> ...


Hey John,

Chill a little. 

No secrets here. Again the photos that Marty just posted last night on MLS, is more up to date than what I saw on Facebook on Marty's Facebook page. Geesh!  Please re-read my post.

AND as far as the comment by you, "Oh well, it's not G, I guess we aren't expected to care.
C'est la vie." 
I have posted many things about my 1 1/2" hobby, equipment and engines and usually get some "wise crack" from some members on THIS site about it NOT being G or being a "rich man's hobby" or some such thing, that I don't post those items anymore.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess as long as Dwight lets me post non-G and have it titled as that. If one or two reads it, its fine with me. Based on my title, it explains its self.
I just like to see what folks are doing in any scale.
Back to topic.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Totalwrecker said:


> Gary, your match went out, I'm still in the dark. I don't get what you got.
> 
> I don't understand the need to post secrets there.... my pov.
> Oh well, it's not G, I guess we aren't expected to care.
> ...


There are no "secrets" per se, and I'm pretty sure Marty can post wherever the heck Marty decides to post without the need for your, my, or anyone else's approval.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

NTCGRR said:


> So how do I work mile markers? does 1:1 start at hubs or state lines?


Real world RRs start their mile markers wherever they want and there is NO standard. Some start at some Engine house at the end of the line, some start at a Passenger station, some start at the edge of town (or where it was when they started counting). Some base it on where a line splits or joins or meets some other RR.

Then things get confused when they extend the line in the other direction or merge with another company.

They also might build a bypass that might make the line shorter or longer and they don't feel like repositioning all the signs on the whole thing... I have read of places where there are 3 or 4 miles between consecutive numbers and some places where there are only a few feet between whole mile numbers... or large steps in the numbers in just a few feet.

On my former elevated Gauge 1 track, my "Mile" numbers were the posts that the structure was on top of. The numbers were just Numbers and had nothing to do with actual or scale distance, it was just a reference mark so that I could find a spot later where I had noted a problem and needed to go back to fix it. I still called them "Mile Markers" anyway.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Just feelin a tad jealous. 
There's been a 1" thread for like forever... I never saw the flak, sorry if there was any.

I don't understand why sites and people in groups send folks to FB, seemed like we were already communicating.....


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Totalwrecker said:


> I don't understand why sites and people in groups send folks to FB, seemed like we were already communicating.....


MLS and FB are totally different sites. MLS is a very small group here and mostly have "G" scale type railroading as the members main interest. Many of us on this site have many other interests related to model railroading including many in the really large scale ride-on hobby. FB, on the other hand brings all kinds of groups together on ONE forum to discuss and post pictures of all kinds of railroading in all scales! Many of the folks on MLS gather on quite a few different groups on FB. You would be very pleasantly surprised to see all the familiar "names and faces" of MLS on FB. I find FB to be a big help to me to find vendors in both LS like here on MLS to the large scale ride-on stuff I own. As a matter of fact, I found a vendor to build a new steel gondola (custom-made) in 1 1/2" scale for me, at a price much less than I thought I could get it for! He has parts I needed that I thought didn't exist anymore! AND I have been in the large scale ride-on hobby for over 35 years, longer by many years than LS garden railroading. Without FB, I would have never found these parts or dealers.

I know some folks on this site don't like FB because of security "problems". I set my account with FB with very strict security options in place. I can browse FB all I want to search for items I need and don't have a "fear" that my personal information is at jeopardy.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't qualify for a smart phone....
I'm very sorry my post didn't read like I thought I wrote... I was light hearted.
There was a pic posted and I thought Marty had moved or there was a development next door, later I realized it's Marty's property from a view I'd never seen.

When you said you had a clearer view thru FB, I got jealous, that's all.

Jets on,
John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Facebook is too easy to post photos. I post there mainly on the 1" scale group which has a small core of active folks and a couple just starting out like I am. I may be building 1" now, but I still have around 13,000 sq ft of active GRR if you can find it. LOL. I have been drawing up really large loops for the rework of the GRR , just have not gotten that far yet.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Cool and oh wow, my personal experience is different. When I changed scales, from On3 to G24, I put the old on the shelf and moved on. I remember a mention of selling off at least half the G, took a chance on exercise and jumped to the conclusion that you were moving on. The cancelling of Marty, kinda confirmed that (in my mind).... more mental exercising I'spose.
I'm glad to hear that G lives in your plans. I guess I should also apologize for pushing for more (content here) and be grateful for what you do post. To me you are part of the heart of this site and I look forward to your next post. Usually amazed by your energy and follow through.
John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There is a pictures on FB that shows the benefits of Concrete Road Bed during a storm. Something he taught me 13 years ago


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
Have you had a professional come in and take a look at the weeds? I have a feeling that with the proper products and some kind of routine it can be resolved and most all the frustration will go away.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Paul, I think you hit on a key issue for Marty....

Routine doesn't seem to fit into his life.... what with a growing business and renters to keep after...a growing family!!
And none of us are getting any younger...

IF he could hire a landscape crew to baby sit the bulk of his properties growing plants and weeds and grass...maybe it could stay reasonable more of the year...

But ...then....Marty is a DIY kinda guy!! Like so many of us!!
So much time...
So much money...
More responsibilities as we get older...

We get what we get...I'm surprised that more folks do not volunteer to help Him!!

Dirk....


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul and Dirk might be onto something here. 

I have a small (11,000 sq. ft.) suburban lot with a pool, here in Burbank. I have had pool service and gardeners take care of things for over twenty years now. Leaves me all that extra time for my hobbies. Actually saves me money because of chemicals and maintenance on the pool and feeds/seeds for the lawn, gas and maintenance of lawn mowers/weed wackers and fixing and repairing the inevitable broken sprinkler heads, Definitely easier on my old bod!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Well you guys might be onto something. I know many yard guys. 
Most of my yard help grew up and moved away. 
And yes, I do get tired of me doing everything. That's why when we had the metal shop built , the contractor really tired hard to encourage me to build it. But I told him I want something done for me.
I'll have to look into it. let you know later. I am missing the open house part, just the pre work.
Just getting home tonight my first thought was, dang, grass needs mowed again.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

This has been a long thread..for Marty...
I went back thru alot of it today...
Rather interesting to see where "WE" all have participated here...!!

I think collectively - Marty wants a much longer ride on layout...then he currently has..
He has explored going completely around his home and layout! Let it go....
Possibly over time..he may have found the path that will work and give him that longer run now..

It's clear he has started running North ..up against his East fence line!! Where that goes, or starts from, could still allow running in the normal clockwise fashion...and what he has shown us here so far....could be the end of that new line!!!

Your teasing us all a bit Marty...Good for you!!

We can tell your "into this"..., keep going....

Dirk....the future awaits us.... and Marty's Dream!! Along with it.....


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
The reason I asked the question about having a professional take a look is that you now have the 1" to think about. Right now it is all new and clean, but give mother nature a couple years and the weed problem will creep up on that too. Now would be the time to get a good landscape control program in place whether you do it all yourself, partially or have a company come in on a regular basis to control things. I'm glad you are formulating plans in your head for a revamp of the 1/29. Sounds like it is still in your blood.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Paul
I was so busy today with storm damage stuff I did not call any one. I still would love long trains on large sweeping curves.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry Marty!!!!

I know that dream and vision....


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I see a railing all around the 1" with a cast concrete roadbed on top!

John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

White is completed 1" 
yellow is new north loop and direction arrows. 
Blue is 3 bridges being built.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

Outstanding........now you're talkin'! Awesome railroad. Now you need that 1" scale live steamer and the transformation will be complete. Very nice design.

BTW, I purchased that new 1 1/2" scale steel gondola this morning from our friend in West Bend, Wisconsin.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I see my car! Very nice plan, will you need to remove the live steam loop or going behind it?


----------



## Cooke (Aug 26, 2012)

Very cool!! I love reading your posts Marty and seeing what you're up to. I re activated my FB account and joined the 1" scale group partly so I could follow it there too. I hope I can see your railroads in person someday. 

Patrick


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a loooong ways to go on the rebuilding. The steam track is almost gone but for the turntable and siding area. That will be hooked back up to the main GRR somehow.
I have to bring a dozer in to move a lot of dirt around. And they need lots of room to work.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Marty. I always wondered why you didn't do more to incorpoate the live steam track into the main layout. Make it duel purpose.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty was that picture taken when you had a train meet? That's a lot of cars!

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Marty was that picture taken when you had a train meet? That's a lot of cars!
> 
> Greg


Greg,

That's the really neat thing about this photo.............the satellite JUST happened to be over the area on September 21, 2012 (according to Google Earth's "date stamp"). How cool is that?


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

So who do you know at Google????


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

What would the odds be to that happening?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

See the Yellow Arrow on the right. Then to the left is 5 cars. Then the Driveway. The next red car is my Truck. 

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

JJ,
Is that where you left your bumper, the next year?
I have no idea why I remember stuff others want to let go....

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ha...
I wasn't there...
I member the bumper...
Its not back on yet...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

eastern dirt work was layed in place today. Needs to pack and settle over winter for spring track work. Now to stack out the western side.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Load up Ben's big truck with some block and let him drive over it. That will compact it. 

JJ


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Get the grand kids to walk up and down it to pack it down.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

No reverse loop, you could easily run track power. LOL


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, what are YOU talking about? I still may go for a wye to turn trains around.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I like the idea of a Reversing loop better than a Y 

JJ


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
Up a little early? post at 03:37?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, Why? Once you use a reversing loop you have to have a 2nd one or back the train around it to go the other way. either way you have to back up.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Off in your front yard ...with new addition heading North...from original loops...

.... you can add a wye leg....yet does not create a tail..

Add an arc from your double siding to the new west side ... heading North...

Easy .. open...short....two turnouts....
..have more Fun guys!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

say that again???


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Pictures and diagram, time, methinks....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Off in your front yard. ..with new addition heading North.....

Ok try this 

Marty. Stand on your front porch...looking west to the road...where JJ's truck was parked...build a L - turnout...facing south..
With the diverging track curving south ...then east...tying back in to your current outter loop near the black n white cars...parked in an opening between trees...
That second turnout will probably need to be a Wye turnout...facing to the west...
Just a short track. ...

Got it now...kind a hard for me to work on sketches anymore!!

I have to communicate with plain words....no drawings....

D


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

A cut off from original loop across front yard to new outer loop. Makes a wye with new tracks.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya!!
With just a few more words. ..

I see.. a picture developing yet!!!!

You can do it Marty!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

No Charge..from your...

...ARIZONA DESIGN TEAM....

D&J


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was ONLY joking when I said that. I reread it and understood .LOL thanks.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

We are being serious...here...no yoke!!

[email protected]!! LOL


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Put in a wye with a reverse loop on the end then you have the best of both worlds!

Don


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats what I did on my G layout. It will give you a wye and a reverse loop all in one to turn trains or locomotives but also is part of the mainline track. Dual purpose.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking at Martys sate view of his 1" layout...& taking the reccomended idea and placment of a wye...
...does in fact also create a reverse loop situation...
..running completely around the current double loop..

Which could be entered from south bound traffic...thus heading in either direction...around the loop ..exiting where one desires..

...cake n icing both!! Ta da....!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I changed the photo, your talking wye as blue line.?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

You got it ..."Toyota"

Small addition....could be built before Spring even!!
The Wye and a short tail ..heading North for 50' - 100'...

Yep..have Fun!!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

NTCGRR said:


> I changed the photo, your talking wye as blue line.?


Marty,

I hate to be a "wet blanket" here, but the wye will ONLY reverse one time. If you are running clockwise (as the yellow arrows show), then you will have to back up in the "blue" wye. If you want continuous running, then I would put a wye up near the siding in the upper left side, coming around the large building at the top (between the large building and the small yard) and connect near the present station. That way you can reverse directions and STILL run continuously. Make any sense??


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,
No wet blanket needed. If going the other direction just use the wye to turn like originally planned. I'm not sure the lay of the land would work for something like you said. I think just adding that one section of track (blue line) would be very cost effective for the added running possibilities.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Did you take out the Steam Track behind the G scale Train Shop? 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Atleast where I live....

...I see n watch....real trains...backup!!


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

The steam track is gone! I think the turntable is left.

Don


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So far the steam track has been removed...

To allow enough room to move dozers around to build additional 1"ROW...

I don't read anything else into Martys reports...!?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, he said he had the steam track down and for sale.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Thats a new twist....!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Agree with Paul, cost and the elevation of the land is hard. I would like a wye someplace even just to change directions. Thanks for the input. I change my mind daily Carrie says. Sunday, tomorrow I want to get the G main running. Guest who attend Richards my drop by to see the mess. It is a mess. Had 1.25 rain this morning again. I just can't keep up.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

If a Wye grade is steeper to install....use speed restrictions..

At least you'll have a wye...
This location is close to both loops..your yard and loading track....


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Richard is still having a little get together? When is it?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Richards is all day Thursday and some on Friday.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

SD90WLMT said:


> Thats a new twist....!!


Probably the FB voids....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Maybe ..
..I'm not in FB ...
Can't keep up...thats it..!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I personally never used the steam track any way. And it was in need of repair.
..
Too late: I hand dug it and its a 1.5% grade to the north drive way. about 4" above the gravel for a lift bridge there. I picked up as I went to not mess up too bad. The RR must go ON!!! I had to dig deeper at St. Edward' cut. (years back when the new septic tank went in the extra dirt was feathered out there in right of photo) About 16ft long of 4" fill at south driveway.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Max


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So,....Marty....what happened to the front yard grade extension...?

Any more work???

from cooler AZ..


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk, I figured its the same O same O until something gets layed. I did get the driveway crossing dug and formed last night, poured this morning right before I left for club meeting. Kevin had his mini track hoe and dug it in about 15 mins. 24" wide, 8" deep and 13' long. I placed welded 1/2" rebar grid in. Photo maybe later. It gets dark too fast any more.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya just after 6 here....sun set a bit ago....
Cooled down right nice at nite...
..still 85 mid day....

Things are slowed down ...alot here....more than I like....my plate got overfilled tho....

Must be that Fall thing....more tired now...
GeeZ....1/2 way to Christmas now....

Be good!!!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, run a train!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

my private messages says, denied access, for some reason, can somebody please give Jim Shutt my e-mail address? [email protected]
so I can answer his question.

Oh, and the driveway crossing is poured and about ready for use. 8" deep with welded steel rebar, 24" wide and 1.5% grade to south so water will run.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
Looking good. Mary wants to run a train. Watch this video. A wave to you from us at the end. http://gatorphotography.smugmug.com/Trains/2014-CT-Chama-Yard-Cams/i-wLjrVsF/A


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video, Paul... We waved back.... 

Sorry we couldn't join you..


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Paul, very fun. Great video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=IrV3hJgF0YI


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a lot going on seeing how I have not been here much lately. Later RJD


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

You really have a fine ride-on railroad now! Can't wait to see what your expansion will look like. Great video. Your grades should be a lot of fun for the live steam guys. Do you still have the 1" Pacific that Rod told me about?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a super video, Marty.......  

How great it will be when it goes all the way around the yard...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

See Live steam forum.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

This Friday night I started to clear out the old GRR roadbed around the grain elevator area. Lots to clean up . But , connecting main 1 and 2 will be very easy. No Photos.
My goal is almost reached for this year on the 1" , crossing the north driveway. once its done full time on the GRR around the gazebo.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

What's that Marty!!??

....Your building up "steam".....

Wow... how " Hot" is that...?!!

Winters coming....that's what I was told.... We can still work on our layouts!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Reached my goal for this season. I crossed the north driveway with a steady 1.5% grade. I'm going to have Kevin bring in rock to raise the grade on both sides on the drive. This was more reasonable than building a flip up bridge. This driveway has not had water issues like the south one, but it does drift in the winter. Tomorrow night I will remove forms and pour the last on each end.
(the trick is to pour the lower whole area first so it sets up some, then pour both higher sides.)


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What about crossing Gates? Are you going to make a pair of them ?

JJ


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

How about a old time wig-wag!

Don


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Roads with a center line get fancy, without, a crossbuck or two will do.
John


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes, Crossbucks. That way you can knock them over at least once with the snowplow.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds great, but I am growing pine trees to hide more of it. I don't want vandals.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah, I can certainly understand that! That's just way too much work to have some lowlife come and tear it up just for kicks.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

That's when a 12 Gauge vandal discouraging tool comes in handy


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

A few well placed Claymores would help too. Wouldn't have to get out of bed to fire 'em either!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Max is good for the job until folks get to know he's a big baby.
He looks intimidating until you know him.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

How did I EVER used to do it?? I get stuff done now but seems to take for ever??? I have about 60ft of GRR roadbed to get done before winter to complete the main 1 change over. The 1" is good for this season.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Before it was your dream, now it's your job. 

Take a break and look at the old Home Town...

John


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Good picture!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you going to build a Rotary Snow Plow for the 1" ? Or maybe find a used Honda to attach to the end of a Box Car? 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

it would be a battery powered blower, and a complete unit.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Here you go, the small wheels will be good for traction and you can stay warm indoors until the robot has cleaned the rails...
You'll probably want stiffer blades, looks like they broke one....

Jus' tryin' to help. 

John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

No photos, but building 2 48ft gons for Rex's new ride on train. Building 48t dbl door box for me, need to make track panels, boring!!!
Built another switch. all out side is frozen now!! Bummer.
The GRR main #1 is all stacked out and ready for completion in spring.
When the going gets COLD, the COLD get inside....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

North grade crossing is ready for track.










cut the switch in this weekend and started laying track north.










lots of car building going n in shop.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

NTCGRR said:


> lots of car building going n in shop.





















Marty,

The trackwork is looking great!

West Bend Railcar Shops in Wisconsin sent me some photos of my new steel gondola.....fresh out of the paint shop yesterday. They plan on shipping it to me next week. 

I have also been busy building seven Baldwin/Westinghouse electrics. This is the first of seven.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Gary. lots of rivets I see. LOL


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

NTCGRR said:


> Very nice Gary. lots of rivets I see. LOL


Thanks Marty. 
1126 solid copper rivets in each engine, including 150 in the roof! All punched and rolled by computer.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

NTCGRR said:


> Very nice Gary. lots of rivets I see. LOL


Thanks Marty. 
1126 solid copper rivets in each engine, including 150 in the roof! Pneumatic riveter and a mashing block. 
All punched and rolled by computer, including the curvature of the roof.

This engine in the photos goes to the electronics guy next week for the wiring. The system he uses will allow us to MU all eight engines together and control all eight from one handheld controller.

EDIT: The electronics guy just came up to the house about thirty minutes ago and took two engines off to be wired. Yeah!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

is it a "pop rivet" tool? Or how do you do it?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

NTCGRR said:


> is it a "pop rivet" tool? Or how do you do it?


No pop-rivets.....this is the real deal with solid copper rivets with a dome head. 3/16 diameter head and the head stands about 0.070". The body of the solid rivet is 3/32" diameter. The pneumatic rivet gun has a tip that fits the rivet head and the "masher" block backs up the rivet and swedges (smashes) the end and it's locked in place. Cleco clamps are used to hold the pieces together as you rivet the other holes. This is how old aircraft fuselages were built.

http://www.hansonrivet.com/commercial-solid-rivets.htm


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow.....it's an airplane!!!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

SD90WLMT said:


> Wow.....it's an airplane!!!!


Would that be a DCC-10?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I dunn-O....
....look'n more likie .... one dem .... ' sperimental .... jobs!!! Yessirie..

Be while a'fore it gets clairance to be tak'n off tho!!

Could be gunna be Supper Polllllished...all's that nice metal work....gee what a shiner that'll be in the air!!

Weeeeee!!!

...can't wait.....

Note to Gary. .....great looking gon ya gots thar buddy!!!!!!!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

That's why I was asking. Do you have to lay it against something to hit one side and smash it? No clue how this works w/o a gun.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

That thar hand held chunk a iron Gary saying .... does the job..
Maybe holds it in a glove in your hand..from behind...then the air rivet guns beats on the rivet head till it gets tight!!
One at a time....maybe'ees he needs ol Rosie the Riveter over fer some directions!!

What a project....all of 'em...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

On the rivets; they need backing, an anvil if you are working alone or with a buddy holding the backing iron.
Otherwise the sheet metal gets all whacked out.
I make rivets when the heat from soldering will harm the piece. I have a 'jack hammer' hand piece for my flex shaft for scale rivets....
John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Not as hard or as much work as you guys are making this out to be.  I did the rivets on my 1/8th scale ten-wheeler tender (water capacity-8 gallons)and the cab for my first Baldwin I built about 25 years ago.



























The three brass valves control water flow from the tender to the steam injector, steam driven water pump and the axle pump.



















This last photo shows the three sets of rollers used under my live steam ten-wheeler. These are made to fit the eight inch diameter drivers on the engine. Used to check the timing and general check of the Stephenson valve gear. This is why 1/8th scale is called the "hernia scale". 

The large black cab in the background in some of the photos, is for my first Baldwin electric.......1100 plus copper rivets in that one. I did this with the afore-mentioned pneumatic hammer/riveter and a mash block. Very easy to do. Also there are special flat tip riveter tools that have a flat tip used on the head of the rivet and soft edges all around the edges to stop marring of the pieces you are riveting.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Haha my experience is from jewelry fabrication, even your soft shoulders would leave visible divots!
Worst job on the rivet detail was being the Iron man inside a boiler. 
'Wha wh whaddya say?'

John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

progress.









waiting to cross driveway till spring and rest of digging done. Now here back south and 166ft of roadbed is ready for track.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Anything going on the G scale track? You still have a loop you can run on?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

the two main lines are now basically ovals now.


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

Thought this was a Large scale Forum ? I guess it's who you know........... Geeeeee whiz 
Of course I kid cause well we should.
Boo Boo is watching.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

honeybooboo said:


> Thought this was a Large scale Forum ? I guess it's who you know........... Geeeeee whiz
> Of course I kid cause well we should.
> Boo Boo is watching.


This comment is EXACTLY why I don't post my 1 1/2" stuff here any more. 

AND why Marty posts his 1" stuff on Facebook.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, I share what I'm doing because of friends like you, I'm a garden RRer still and Honey does not have to open this thread. I follow a number of friends threads and post to keep up with what others is doing.
I just finished painting my 50ft DBL door box car and I just found out Stan Cedarleaf is in the hospital, so keep him in your prayers. So he can make my decals. LOL

I just had a good visit with Nick on the phone about long trains rule in GRR. He was encouraging me for this next spring to get the GRR up and running. Once the last of the main dirt work is done. It can be.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

BooBoo ... and ANY ONE else of similar mindset....

I would say that 1:8 and 1:12 ARE large scale. I have not been posting ANY of the construction of my 7.5in gauge stuff here because there seems to be minimal interest. I don't post much about my projects in 1:32 because the 1:29 guys claim it is "little" trains. You will note that EVERY thread covering one of my meets is done by an attendee.

Y'all can't have it both ways. Besides, as Marty says... just don't open the thread if the topic is of no interest or offends you as being "the wrong scale".

Since 7/8n2 is ALMOST as big as Marty's scale, I suppose it is NOT OK.... OOPS... MUST BE OK, runs on "G" track gauge.

IF Marty starts modeling industrial 21 in gauge in 1 in scale... IS that OK? .. it is "G" gauge track.

</RANT>


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Prayers out for Stan. Get well, Buddy.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Stan called me last night. He is felling better. Hopes to go home tomorrow, Sunday. They installed two stints. Keep him in your thoughts and prayers. I don't think he is out of the woods yet. 

JJ


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Hoping you get well soon Stan.
You are in are prayers!

Don


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to hear the good news about Stan, was worried about the old guy!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry Barnes said:


> Glad to hear the good news about Stan, was worried about the old guy!


Yeah Jerry.......he's kinda like the leader of the pack.........of the rest of us old guys!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

NTCGRR said:


> I just finished painting my 50ft DBL door box car *and I just found out Stan Cedarleaf is in the hospital, so keep him in your prayers*. So he can make my decals. LOL


Yes, Marty/JJ... I WAS in the hospital..... Long 28 hour story short... Well, maybe not so short.. 

Saturday morning, Dec 6, the Central Arizona Model RR Club was to run at the Prescott Resort from 9-5.... Set up time was 7 am... 

I left the house at 6:30 headed for the Resort. I didn't sleep well the night before and my body just didn't feel right on the way out of the driveway. But, of course we had a job to do so full speed ahead. I stopped at McDonald's for a breakfast sandwich and it didn't even taste good... 

Arrived at the Resort, took on load to the room and but couldn't really concentrate on what to do... Went out and parked the car, walked up a slight incline in the cold morning air and started to "Huff and Puff", not able to catch my breath. Laid my head on a table, finally sat on a chair, one of the guys commented that "you don't look good", I started to perspire profusely, 911 was called, EMT's and firemen were surrounding me in 7 minutes.. Portable EKG showed a "Heart Bump"... Recommendation... Get in the "Bus" and head for the ER.... 10 minutes away.... No flashing lights or siren, just a quick drive.

ER suite was ready, blood drawn, tests performed... Conclusion, head for the Cath Lab. 10:30 arrival, procedures started, awake through the whole process of noise, clanks, conversation and Doctor's orders and finally, an exclamation of "We''re Done". Time on the Cath Lab clock high on the wall, 12 noon.... 

Body now has 2 new stents... Almost total blockage on the right side of heart so the left side had to do all the pumping. That's where all the discomfort was. Can't say it was "pain", just discomfort.

Spent Saturday night in Cardiac ICU, had supper of fish, veggies, potatoes, swirl yogurt, sponge cake and hot tea. Watched the Baylor/K-State Game and went to sleep. Getting as much sleep as nurses checking on you every 2 hours can allow.. 

Hospital staff hovered most of the night, fed me breakfast, had an electrocardiogram just before being released at 11 this morning (Sunday)... From start of the heart attack to release from the hospital...... 28 hours.. 

I feel better right now as I type this than I have in over 6 months..... 

I'm most grateful for prayers said, God's answers and the YRMC medical people who did their job.      

















Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Stan, glad your feeling better... Take it easy!


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Marty.. keep posting about ALL that your doing. Your an inspiration and always willing to share knowledge.. Don't understand why some have to act like an ass over everything.....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Stints can be a life saver Stan!!!
Every one did the right thing.... as uncertain or uncomfortable as going to a hospital might seem...

Glad your feeling much better now...keep resting..!! Don't stop praying!!

Ya got a lot of train running left in ya Buddy!!

Take care....thanks fer sharing your story also..

Dirk...


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Stan good to hear you are doing better now stay well.
Richard


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, glad you are doing ok. You take it easy the next few days.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Good to hear you are doing better Stan.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Sounds like the process has changed sense I had my stent put in. Was a sleep through it and had to lie still for eight hours so the entry cut could heal.

Glad to hear you're doing well. Stay that way.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, glad you are doing better. Your experience sounds a lot like mine. I woke up a Saturday morning 10 years ago with what I thought was a bad case of heart burn. I just couldn't get comfortable, I couldn't get a reading with my blood pressure monitor and finally I started sweating profusely. Called Kaiser and they said to go to an ER. We drove. The ER was waiting, so we went directly in, blood tests, EKG, etc. they sent me out to the waiting room to wait, by then the EKG was normal, probably the aspirin they gave me when I arrived. 2 hours later they came out and told me that some enzymes in my blood indicated that I had had a heart attack. Three stents later and I was good to go.

I did not have any of the classic symptoms of a heart attack. It was the sweating that got my attention that it might be more than heart burn.

I blame the attack on being taken off aspirin (1 81mg pill a day) for knee surgery (scheduled for the coming Monday). I never did have the knee surgery. It has been fine ever since. Being off of it for four or five days did the trick.

This may sound strange, but I'm glad that I had the heart attack. There was no damage to the heart and I got a message about diet, blood pressure, etc. Cholesterol and blood pressure are now in the normal range, with help from some pills and diet. Had I not gotten the warning, a worse one might have come along and I might not be here to participate on MLS.

Chuck


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Thought this was a Large scale Forum ? Not a health forum. I guess it's who you know........... Geeeeee whiz 
Of course I'm kidding, we all need some humor now and then.

Some of the crochity old guys in this forum are mighty touchy at times.
I joined this forum to get information about G scale. Overall it is a great forum. But there are always people who have to have there way, know it all, or their cup just never gets above 50 %.
Ok, off the soapbox.

Stan, I'm glad you are on the road to recovery and feeling ready to run trains again.
Chuck, same for you.
Good health is a blessing.

Marty, I like reading this thread because I enjoy the information and comradere amongst the old guys.

Steve



I hope Boo Boo is watching.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan is now bionic?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Paul

Stan IS BI-onic , he has two stents
Chuck is apparently TRI-onic, he has three.

Sorry, it was a joke only a math guy could love.

Stan, glad you had a short stay.... hospital stays will kill you these days.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Dr Rivet said:


> Paul
> 
> Stan IS BI-onic , he has two stents
> Chuck is apparently TRI-onic, he has three.
> ...



You can get sick if you stay in a hospital too long 

JJ


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

SLemcke said:


> Thought this was a Large scale Forum ? Not a health forum. I guess it's who you know........... Geeeeee whiz
> Of course I'm kidding, we all need some humor now and then.
> 
> Some of the crochity old guys in this forum are mighty touchy at times.
> ...


Wow! Gone are the days of the camraderie of the "old" Queen Mary crowd back in the early days of this forum.  Off my RANT.


Stan,

Great to hear you are doing better. Good that you knew the symptoms and got there quickly before any more damage was done. Stay well Bud!


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope you guy's keeping posting on your ride on trains. I enjoy it and like seeing the pictures of what your up to.
Trains are trains don't care what gauge it is!
Don


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Don, you need to come down this spring and ride around then... Take your wonderful wife on a ride. Date train..LOL


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

Add a "third" rail and I'm there!


----------



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)

Gary Armitstead said:


> This comment is EXACTLY why I don't post my 1 1/2" stuff here any more.
> 
> AND why Marty posts his 1" stuff on Facebook.


For what's it's worth coming from me, i thought HoneyBooBoo was kidding. 
I wish everyone would post there LargeScale goings-on. Can't have too much train stuff.

Marty


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

3 rail idea is great, but the ties are too short now..
And its not just that, everything would have to be in larged and someone would complain I did not make it so they could run.
sorry. 1" is king.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

NTCGRR said:


> 3 rail idea is great, but the ties are too short now..
> And its not just that, everything would have to be in larged and someone would complain I did not make it so they could run.
> sorry. 1" is king.


Marty,

I agree with you. I wouldn't listen to me either! 

With these seven electrics in 1 1/2" I'm building now, I am REALLY running out of room FAST!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Going to have some nice weather this week Marty. Going to get some work on the 1" done?

Looking good so far.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy smokes Stan....the Lord is truly with YOU.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

If I do, I'll want one! 

Don


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Don, your tooooo old and WAY TO CHEAP to change just come and use mine. These are more inter-active than the GRR.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty when you say These are more inter-active than the GRR does that mean you can fall off more?
richard


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

YES LOL. The same basic problem with RRers can't get up after getting down.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

another 166ft of track down ready for ballast on the south east decent from Summit. 
Nice after noon on Friday 48 degrees.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

NTCGRR said:


> YES LOL. The same basic problem with RRers can't get up after getting down.


I can most certainly relate to that.....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to my good friend Mr Cedarleaf 's decals.
My latest build is going into the car shed.









50' dbl door box with modern ladders ,etc.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

NTCGRR said:


> Thanks to my good friend Mr Cedarleaf 's decals.
> My latest build is going into the car shed.
> 
> 
> ...


Marty,

Beautiful car! I'm curious, where did you get the box car ends, double doors and other detail parts?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks just like the 1:1 version, Marty........... Very, very well done... 

It looks fabulous...


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

That car looks great, very realistic.

Just need to hit it with some graffiti.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary
Despatch RR .com
Stan, what do you think? graffiti here and there?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

I had a feeling that's where you got them, but wasn't sure. I just talked to Paul and ordered some 1 1/2" scale journal box lids from him. Looks like nice stuff.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul seems pretty open with his work, I've been asking him to make 10" wide gondola end castings so I can screw them onto my cars.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Days before the latest snow storm hit , what was once the highest GRR line , the north loop. Is now 6ft lower and is the new north loop for the one inch ride on. 2 % grade with Tunnel and retaining walls to be done in spring.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's quite a cut, Marty.... How will drainage be when rains and run-off hit?????


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Got to be a bigger story here. A tunnel in part of the cut? What did you do with all the removed soil?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry no details, making it up as I go. LOL. top of photo he packed a lot of the dirt to re route the water way from the field. Where the steam up bay was and the parking for it, now its a mow-able hill.
I'll get a photo from the kids play fort tomorrow.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

before









now


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Geez Marty,how long is that cut?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

don't know, but Mary may get lost in it.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

She will "engineer" a freight through it.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

This might answer a few questions


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Marty,
Mary and I are looking forward to September.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Looking great Marty 

JJ


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang Marty, I'm building a 140 foot "temporary/test track" line in 7-1/2 inch gauge at my house and thought THAT was work! 
That will be an awesome ride. The layout is really getting nice. One inch scale to rival the "G" North Table Creek!

I'm using a new system called Accu-Tie by ESP Plastics. Ties are all recycled plastic with built-in tie plates to hold gauge and for holding rail to ties. Dr. Rivet suggested the system. It's very easy to build 10 and 20 ft. panels. Drop the Code 1000 rail into the tie plates and put 4 screws in the pre-molded holes and you have a panel in less than 15 minutes.


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

I just love following this. I once briefly considered 1" scale as I have the room but not the pocket book or the skills to make the cars since Riding Rail Kits and Midwest basically have stopped. 

Just colour me envious!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

after Rex talked me into it, I repainted my SW1200 into U.P. colors to go with my new caboose.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty

OUTSTANDING!! Not just your railroad construction... what a beautiful repaint on the switcher.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Saw a photo of your new caboose on the One Inch Riding Trains Facebook page. Nice.........


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&list=UUFIqaxLC1FSX5IFc-M-2LCw&v=67uLsXOL1kI


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the still photo of the engine...it's beautiful. You sure don't see that detail in the video.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Great ride there Marty!
... it runs so well too...nice mix of cars..ha..I have some in G!!

Thanks for all your hard work!!

Dirk


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

As of today, the east roadbed is a steady 1.5% grade heading north, When we get into wet weather I then will make track panels. Right now do as much work outdoors as possible.









And its up to the switch for the siding at Summit. (Which is where the old G elevator was). Now its a straight shot to the canyon and back down to the west approach.









and I am cleaning up the areas and planting grass seed also. very dry .


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's just awesome, Marty... finally had a chance to watch the video of the 1/2 trips up the north loop... It's really something..


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Where am I going to park my grain hoppers?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Better put them on a diet of steroids Robbie.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

As of last night, I have 50ft left to complete the 1" scale north loop roadbed. FINALLY!. no photos, waiting to make track panels then a video.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

As of today, the forms are tied in to each end and ready for pour, just waiting for small storm front to pass by. Be so glad to have this part done.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

128ft up around the curve already.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice Crossing Marty


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=lTzs-PUdfWI#t=8


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Right nicely done, Marty..... Looks great... 

Love the tunnel effect.... 

How many more feet of track to lay to connect with the bottom behind the shop????

With all the rain, did you have some "cave-in's" on the top area?????


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking really nice Marty. Steven Spielberg should hire you for the tunnel special effects for his next movie epic!  Our three tear old granddaughter got to "engineer" her first ride-on train at LALS last Saturday. Now she is hooked! Over 1500 pounds of train with two MU'ed electrics. She did very well. I can bet your grandkids can't wait for that "scary" tunnel and yell and scream all the way through it. Hey, that's what they do. You have done a tremendous amount of work with this 1" layout. Very impressive.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks, cave in s was mainly Max caused. He has to stand over me on top and drop stuff on me when I am working.
Enough material for 6 more panels. Then I need to sale some G to buy 3 more cases which is 165ft left. I have been so used to having an over stock that I did not worry about it till just the other day. No big deal, I need a brake any way.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Good progress Marty!

How deep did you sink the 2 concrete "guards" at that crossing?

I see someone hit one of the blue reflectors already!

Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking great Marty!! Nice long run!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I too love the Tunnel effect. Looking good Marty.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The cross over is 10" deep under the track with welded box rebar for support. Max hit one of the reflectors and the soft ground with all the rain.
I was told how strong to make it by the guy who brings me my 13 tons of ballast. Can't wait to go all the way around.
I need a rest tho. LOL


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

145 ft left to go. Down hill from here. Summit.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, I'm amazed at the amount of earth you have moved to make this happen.

Do you have to do anything special to control erosion or runoff in these deep cuts?

By the way, good for you, you really have done an amazing job to get it to happen.

Greg


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

Looks like cement roadbed to the left of your track in the last picture, is that a siding? Or am I seeing things?

Don


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Don

Sure looks like the abandoned right of way for the 1:29 that was lifted to make room for the ride on track. Concrete looks like it has been there a while. Just a guess.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks more like strips of tar paper to me.

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I think it is a siding or turnout for the 1" scale I think you can see it if you scroll back through the thread. 

JJ


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
Get some roundup sprayed in there before those weeds get to you. It's not a glamorous job I know but worth it. Then Casoran along the roadbed to prevent seed germination. Just tough love here Marty.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The siding is conveyor belt cuts that my son Tom got me from where he works at the power plant. He got permission to get it. I have sprayed this after the photo.
As for the cuts NOW, clay dirt in the bank holds really well. Plus I have good sod and root system. what little will fall is not a problem or that has fallen is from the fill that will later cover the tunnel. Not sure money wise if the tunnel will be done by Sept tho.
Accucraft has 4 cases of rail LEFT, I need 3 to finish the main. They are still looking for rail joiners for me. I guess they won't produce any more rail for a long time Fred says.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd buy all four cases if I were you. Spares/future expansions.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

I agree with Dwight........buy those four remaining cases NOW. You could always go to Discoverlivesteam.com and find all kinds of deals on new and used 1" and 1-1/2" aluminum rail in lots of 100's and thousands of feet. I know there is quite a bit of West Coast 1" tall 1-1/2 scale aluminum and West Coast 1 inch scale. Is that 5/8" tall? I know you mentioned in an email you didn't like 1/2 inch tall rail.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

As of last night , Mike Kidman has the last 4 cases heading my way. I have enough ties as of now. lots of rail screws. I also am on plan C with joiners. 1,000 screws and nuts on their way from the bolt depot. I have found some 5/16" steel stock from McMasters but waiting to hear what Rex has found out from his machine shop friend about having them punch VS drill the holes. Before I order any stock.
This needs to be on a reality show.


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

I am liking how you are thinking Marty! A reality show would be awesome. Even though you have made changes over the years to your layout, moving forward would be awesome, captured on film. Max could be the guest host, with occasional guest visits by JJ and the pondering chair.... Oh the possibilities.

I think there would considerable interest.

Fil


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Last night about 5:30 after a long hard day at work and HOT. I installed the final screw and the north loop is in. Then we have had couple of heavy rains which has hurt and under mined some of the mainline coming out of the station area. woow, fast water moving concrete chunks and all. Video later.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=CJ3UwWeOL1M#t=6


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Fun ride.
I think a weed mower or 2 is next ...
One for the right of way and one for the ditches.

John


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Totalwrecker said:


> Fun ride.
> I think a weed mower or 2 is next ...
> One for the right of way and one for the ditches.
> 
> John


So John is volunteering. I bet that makes you happy. Or did I miss read that???????


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Mickey,
Pure mis-read.
At my speed, Marty would still be thinking about change.... 
I was making an equipment suggestion.
Stay between the raiils,
John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

as I said in the video, busy busy to keep up with mowing or weeds.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Man am I tired after this weekend.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

You should be... That'sa lotta work....

Sure looks good. Marty.. Sure look good....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Are we suppose to think that you moved all that dirt with the Green Handled shovel in the first Picture


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang....


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

John J said:


> Are we suppose to think that you moved all that dirt with the Green Handled shovel in the first Picture


It is Marty we are talking about, so he probably did.
http://forums.mylargescale.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

No one notice the "teeth" marks on the ground!?
Big Shovel leaves those tracks...
Sit n ride job. ...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FH0u37fHGM&feature=player_detailpage#t=9


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The roof is on, I still hope to add 14ft to the east end to complete the curve. But as of tonight the west portal is some what done, I need to stain it yet. And rubber protects it from the dirt.










Just not enough day light any more. The inside is painted flat black.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks like fun to go through! You gonna put any lights in it, or just leave it dark?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, that looks great Marty.....now wait till you run out of juice midway thru the tunnel.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good winter project to keep you warm, avoid all that sweat!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

That's right Jerry, and I have a set of steps need to go in by my west portal for easier access to it.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

still more to do yet.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Do you plan to install doors to keep larger critters from taking up residence?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably not, no real corner or spot to live in, I plan to plant spireas on both sides to fill it out up above once the dirt work is complete . build steps on right side. I had hoped to have it ballasted by now, but just to lazy.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Lazy?!! If you are lazy, I am dead.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

extra power for hauling extra passengers.









duplicate everything and RC linked together.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

That is a great looking set. Did you build the Calf?


----------



## nscaler711 (Dec 4, 2015)

Read through 40 pages (have mine set up for 20/page) and holy cow, you do alot of work in such a short time!! :O 
So far I've seen the SW1200 and Calf, but I haven't seen what your other Motive power was do you have other pictures? Or is that all you have? (which I totally understand cause your railroad must have cost a fortune!) 

Wish I could visit it, but funds to get out there, and getting days off is next to impossible lol.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

GP 40 KCS is my first home made one, then I bought backyard RRs trucks for it.
go to this utube channel and you can see a lot.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=UujalaaERpo#t=7
Mike, yes , it was in kit form.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks nice.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

about it for this 1" thread. this is before the tunnel was complete.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Merry Christmas Marty, looking forward to all seeing all your amazing 2016 wonders!

===>Cliffy


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that its really COLD, -5 degrees, Its time to start building track side structures for the 1" .


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Really neat Marty, looks GREAT, and I'll bet it was a lot of fun to build! 
I'll bet the kids will want to use it as a play house... or tree house, without the tree. 
How heavy is it?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Its built in 2 sections, so I could build the shoot outside in. Can work but won't because not the right coal. This summer it will go out along with a sanding house and maybe steel water tower. All scaled up from HO scale buildings. I got really bard FAST ripping siding. They all have to be anked to concrete so the wind won't blow them over. More detail photos o 1" scale ride on trains on Face book.
FYI, I have the parts and will be building a batt/RC powered 0-4-0 steam engine with Phoniex sound. And ,NO , I am not nuts, my mother had me tested.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty;

Sorry, but all of us in model railroading are nuts. We are possessed by our loco - motives, especially the next one we want to buy or build!

Have fun anyway,
David Meashey


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

NTCGRR said:


> FYI, I have the parts and will be building a batt/RC powered 0-4-0 steam engine with Phoniex sound. And ,NO , I am not nuts, my mother had me tested.


Hey Marty,

I have been looking at a 1-1/2 inch scale, 7.5 inch gauge Mogul that was converted from a live steamer to electric with Phoenix sound. Tom Bee in Michigan does the conversions. I'll send you the link.











EDIT: Marty,

PM sent this morning.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

send it to my e-mail, not through MLS
[email protected]


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

That is really fantastic. Did you enter each measurement into a converter to scale it up? 

I would have to make that out of steel or the AZ sun would eat that in one summer. I think I would like to make one. 

Here is the coal tipple I made out of steel. I need to paint it. 

Thanks for the inspiration

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

That's nice JJ. 
Any time I build from a model I have an HO scale ruler or 1:29th ruler. so one foot is one foot. scale to scale.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBEJxPD8Iwo&feature=player_detailpage#t=2


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow, what an effort Marty, but it sure paid off, looks like such a fun ride. Thanks for the vid.

I was expecting that you'd have a bunch of snow still, but all looks clear.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

we were on the edge, slush and maybe 2" over the last few storms.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The county is cleaning up and reshaping our road 66 to aid traffic when the new bridge is built at hwy2 and 75. (where the stop lights are) So now the 1" bridge is wide open and can take sunset photos. And it "feels" higher.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Where's the train?
Where's the Sunset??

Winter perspective eh buddy!! Warm days are coming back. I have a few fruit trees in blossom now..!!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Pave the road?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice photo Marty


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow it does look much more open, that will be interesting

Jerry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

after today I think the bucket train maybe retired. Here shows how one year of the lighter ballast has settled and the 2nd refresher coat looks. Here I am glad for concrete roadbed. I did alittle over a mile of ballasting. Mile marker 13.0 to 13.75 and from 14.0 to 14.75 down at Bullseye.










I changed to a larger washed rock in hopes that it will stay in place better in the rainy season.
As of now I can fill the hopper to the belt, and that will fill 4 ballast cars before empty. The wood box slides back and forth. I can load the hopper any time, it will stay dry and load cars as time permits.
I made what ever adjustments to the loading hopper so the rock would not fall onto the lower belt and cause it to go off center. Steady scooping works great.
You can load t...he cars as fast as you dare. All north loop ballasting is done during these adjustment time of making this set up. The cars was designed to NOT flood the track and cause derailments.











For the past 4 years I load the cars from the side, but the pile gets farther away and you have to wait till they return to load. This new method speeds it up for 1 or 2 people. and less lifting and you work from the end of the pile and get closer. The conveyor is moveable side to side or up/down.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, using your system to load actual cars, is, well, so frigging cool!

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's just awesome, Marty.... 

You may even move up to a 1:1 sized railroad to start haulin' freight and create passenger service.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
I take it you have a removable roof so the dump truck can back up and just dump the rock into your 
the holding area.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Marty, how about a video of filling the hoppers and spreading the ballast?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

very windy the day Dow came over.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=WYI8lVmHrf8#t=2


https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=b0d_lsnT3Mg#t=3


https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=yTDl3v1wK_M#t=2


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

There's another advantage to the ride-on scales..........even hard work becomes "fun" !

Very nice Marty. I've been following this and your other projects and your "rail fanning" photos taken on your layout on the 1" Scale Ride-on Trains Facebook site.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary
I need to take time and find some good railfanning spots w/o seats or riders on the trains.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Marty, wow, it really is a real railroad, simply amazing to watch!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

NTCGRR said:


> Gary
> I need to take time and find some good railfanning spots w/o seats or riders on the trains.


Marty,
The guy that made my 1-1/2" steel gondola, runs all of his engines on wireless controllers so he doesn't have to be anywhere near his trains! EXACTLY like we do on our garden size stuff. with Airwire. Also has Phoenix sound with big amplifiers, really cool stuff. He has some great videos of these on youtube. I'll see if I can find some to post here.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are two 1-1/2" scale diesels MUed using an Airwire T5000 to control BOTH. You can set these models up in "consist" just like the garden variety. These particular engines are only some of the diesels that West Bend has made for this particular layout in Texas. I know of at least four of these that West Bend has built just last year al


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary Armitstead said:


> There's another advantage to the ride-on scales..........even hard work becomes "fun" ! {snip}


You are so right, Gary... He makes it all look fun...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

is he using a Phoenix sound card?

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> is he using a Phoenix sound card?
> 
> Greg


Yes he does. 

https://www.facebook.com/WBRCS/videos/778648508867702/

Greg,

Get one of these to run around your home in Carlsbad. Your neighbors will LOVE IT!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Love the sound of those non turbocharged units.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I follow West Bend. I use Phoenix sound with 2 speakers, its loud enough when running and working around the, You need to be able to hear your train if it has a problem.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Sounds great. Afraid to ask what one of those costs


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

fyrekop said:


> Sounds great. Afraid to ask what one of those costs


Around $12,000-$15,000 each painted , lettered and "out the door". Not bad when you compare it to an Aster Allegheny or Big Boy AND you can Ride this one!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

We smaller guys pay 4k to 8K for our units. around $500 to 800 for cars.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

The Tucson Model RR Museum was putting in a small oval around their building the last time I was down there but that has been a couple of years. I did talk to a couple of the men that were building the engines (they had 2 if I recall correctly) I need to win the Lotto before I can do more than enjoying the posts in here. Step 1 buy a 20 or 30 acre lot to put it on.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

fyrekop said:


> The Tucson Model RR Museum was putting in a small oval around their building the last time I was down there but that has been a couple of years. I did talk to a couple of the men that were building the engines (they had 2 if I recall correctly) I need to win the Lotto before I can do more than enjoying the posts in here. Step 1 buy a 20 or 30 acre lot to put it on.


Fyrekop,

Many folks outside of the ride-on hobby (1" & 1-1/2" scales) usually have the misconception that ONLY the "big wallet" people can afford these trains OR they have to have acres to run them on. There are at least three backyard and/or front yard layouts in Burbank alone. AND these are on city lots UNDER 10,000 sq. feet! One is 1" scale, 4-3/4" gauge, the other two are 1-1/2" scale, 7-1/2" gauge. I used to belong to a club in Montecito, CA called the Goleta Valley RR Club owned by Seymour Johnson, CEO of Johnson Controls. Sat on 38 acres in the mountains above Santa Barbara. He had both 7-1/2" gauge and another was 15" gauge, but the majority of BOTH of those layouts occupied less than 5 acres. It was all in the engineering of the layouts. Even those people with seemingly bottomless pocket books have to stop somewhere. Now the class of ride-on that is a group all by itself (AND they are a little "crazy") is the Grand Scale size 12" gauge and up! Don't EVEN want to talk about these guys.

I started my first live steam locomotive in 1956 and I was 13! My Dad had a small machine shop and wanted me to start learning how to use the tools. I paid for this engine by mowing lawns and other little odd jobs around the neighborhood. The engine kit was broken down into "sections" so you didn't have to buy everything all at once and you could progress at your own rate. You can still do this now with almost all of the vendors in the ride-on scales. Anyone can build these models just by joining a local club and getting help from the members. A lot of clubs have their own machine shops for the use of their members. If you want you can purchase some of the more difficult pieces that are machined for you and ready to install. Marty builds his own rolling stock. I built all of my rolling stock from wood or metal and added aluminum castings for the gondola and box car/reefer ends. I turned my own wheels and built all of my own trucks, saving a lot of money. I personally built all three of my 1-1/2" scale locomotives (1 steam and two electrics) and I didn't break the bank doing it. These scales are definitely NOT for the person who wants his stuff "right now" and does not have deep pockets or the skills to make the parts. Then you DO need the bucks to do that. Actually the funds spent in the ride-on hobby are similar to what is spent in the upper-middle to high end of the garden size stuff. I have built rolling stock with trucks and couplers for amount the same amount spend for a MSRP AMS Jackson&Sharp combine or coach. By the way, Accucraft makes the AMS J&S coach in 2-1/2" scale for 3-ft. NG, complete, painted, trucks and couplers and ready to run for about $3500! Accucraft also makes RTR electric and live steam locomotives in 2-1/2" scale. A Plymouth diesel is $3000, a live steam Forney is now $14,500 (but Accucraft had them at our LALS meet last year for under $9,500).

I will admit that ride-on scales are NOT for everyone. Just the mere size and weight of these models make them difficult to move and carry, let alone transport to other tracks. AND where do you store these cars and engines at your home. They take up "real estate" very quickly.

But a lot of folks CAN participate in this hobby without spending an arm and a leg or giving up a kidney.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 4 acres and it gives me enough to enjoy but not kill me with maintance.,if your used to G prices, then this is doable.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

getting some of the structures going from this past winter.


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

That is looking good Marty. 
Your making me wish I had room for a larger scale


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Steam on the way?


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

You need a water tower then some steam! Maybe a big boy?
Don


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul Burch said:


> Steam on the way?


I'm workin' on him Paul.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I am hoping that the 2 coal fired steamers (who said they will come) will make it this Sept. I am working on ( and have now set it aside till next winter ) an electric 0-4-0 steamer. I have the tender done. 
water tower is in the plans , but I ran out of winter.

here is the latest video, Sorry Mike Reilly, I will do a reverse run sometime.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrIb9IzeD6Y&feature=player_detailpage#t=2


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

I loved the video and found a few others of your railroad. A bit expensive to get into but seems more reasonable than 1.5" scale. Not a lot of suppliers out there though for 1" scale at least here in the states. Found Backyard Train Company but it seems Midwest and Riding Rail pretty much have given up. One inch scale supply has parts but appears to have sold off its only car kit to Backyard. It appears Little Engines is gone as well.

Now across the Atlantic, a bunch of small suppliers. Maxitrak, Phoenix, Abbot, Model Engineering and more. 

I will admit that bolt together might be possible but cut and weld is well past me. Still fun to dream.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

I agree Lorna. Win lotto, buy 20 or 30 acres along highway 92, then go crazy


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh And set up a LARGE fabricating shop


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

see folks jump right into WAY TO LARGE TO TRY. The first thing I did was build a wood gondola, then an engine. then a 30'r circle. Just like in G , find folks and places. I have found an endless supply of stuff for 1" if you are willing to look more.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Then you get other friends to join in !


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Many folks tell me they WON"T do face book. All I did was log on so I could join the great 1" scale ride on. back yard railroading, G scale trains , and G trains sites. wonderful people and very very active.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

For Mike Reilly.
https://youtu.be/oQRsIAquBmY?t=11


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Really coming along nice,Marty.
Tk's for sharing Mickey video with us to.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice Marty!

What is the "new control system" you mention several times?

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You going to post video of the new switch controls?

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd have to upload photos of the solar charged, battery powered , 2" linear actuators switch motors to move the switches by DPDT momentary switch at each end.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206315375067942&set=pcb.1004337876308893&type=3&theater


----------



## Chillicharlie (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty just let Mike look not try to ride.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you using spring switches anywhere on trailing point arrangements?

PS - can't comment on your FB posts for some reason.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, I think if you join that group you can comment. its a pubic group so you can visit. I don't use spring switches because most of the cars are only 40 pds or so , thus they derail easy. These new ones Paul from Florida shared with me seem to be cost effective and solar charged batteries. Which I have had great luck with on many other ones in G .


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,

Marty put in a "good word" for me and I was accepted into the 1" ride-on group. I've put in a couple of comments. Great group of people in this group.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty
I enjoyed looking thru this build!
You have done an outstanding job!
Can't wait for the rotary!
Sean


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Due to changes in the field behind us and heavy rains I had to enlarge the size of bridges on the South Table Creek and have a new dike and water ways enlarged and installed.
Tonight as I got home I ran out and took many photos . But this one best shows the need for it.


----------



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)

Marty, what is the gauge of your track?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

4 3/4" gauge running 1" scale trains.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty
your pic of the water running in from the field looks like Texas. What does it look like running out of you yard?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

This dike was installed after the first flood couple weeks before. So the dirt work is only a week old before this rain.










This tube is by the road and was plugged up by debris and over flowed the track the first time. Now it is clear . 3ft dia










If not for the concrete roadbed this section would be unusable. The whole RR has it under but for a couple of sidings.
NOW "THIS" is extreme out door model railroading.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

The rain is getting a little old, isn't it?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

36" pipe and its half full. That is a lot of water. What has changed uphill from you?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Like Marty..Rain fall is rain fall..
Certainly more in the mid-west.
I have a 24" culvert..at times in summer monsoons..enough rain fall..long enough fills my large wash here. 
Several times the culvert is fully underwater..tho short termed..yet running across everything..including my road at times..
Part of my solution has been building a block wall to preserve the road from erosion..

I know your challenge Marty..good luck


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Is this normal because of excessive rain ? Or does the guy who Owen's the Field have to fix something


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The field's original waterway has slowly filled in. Repairs to the terraces last year did not hold under heavy rains this year. He plans to build a dike to direct the water back to the original spot. My original bridge are still doing fine.
The repairs to the 1" now will delay me from working on the GRR of which I had started.
Right now the mosquito's are my biggest problem. They are everywhere!!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

I have a little vacation home here in Wrightwood, CA, a small community in the San Bernardino Mountains. I have a medium size stream that runs through my lot to the west of my cabin. It's sole purpose is to allow run-off from a large, natural lake a couple of blocks away and owned by the country club which is private. The 24 inch culvert under the street and partially on my property, is MY responsibility to maintain. Otherwise the water from the lake will flood property north of my location and downstream. The stream continues past my property, but if the culvert can't handle the volume, then the water spreads over the road and into the downhill properties. BUT that culvert is MY responsibility to help stop damage downstream. I am, as the property owner FINANCIALLY liable for those other properties if the clogged culvert causes damage. This is according to the San Bernardino Water Resources District.

About ten years ago, my adjacent neighbor was selling his property and had about 100 feet of this same stream on HIS property. He said he didn't want any water running on his property and said he would pay to divert the stream onto the remainder of my property. I discussed the situation with my attorney and was advised that, according to California law, NO ONE can divert a natural waterway. If that is the way "nature" formed that stream, then that's where it stays. If you decide to take it upon yourself to divert anyway and their is water damage downstream to homes or property, the County Natural Resources WILL sue, along with EVERY property owner downstream! I told the neighbor he had to keep his section on HIS property.

I don't know how Nebraska law deals with this, but it seems to me that your neighbor apparently didn't maintain his ORIGINAL waterway on HIS field, then he is financially responsible for the damage to your property AND railroad. JMHO


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Good info, at this point, there is no "natural" because of terraces etc have changed everything over the years. and in town you can't let your water drain on to others. Personally the county club placed the tube then they are responsible for it.
My dike just controls any water that arrives on my south property and makes sure it goes to the tube under the road.
The county south of us we can build a house w/o any legal permit, there is NO governing authorities for any of that.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

latest and shows future reverse loop.

https://youtu.be/YXQlUjcziF8?t=7


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Very cool Thanks for the ride


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ra ra ra... Reverse loop diagram please!
Curious folks standing in rain .. 

SD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Sat evening test.
https://youtu.be/UyYfSXM2nH0?t=29



again??? no more rain.https://youtu.be/p1RO1jBtEkw?t=7


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Any more progress ?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

JEFF RUNGE said:


> Any more progress ?


Lots of progress! Marty now does all of his posting about his 1" railroad on the "1" Scale Ride on Trains" site on Facebook. The last I saw, he posted photos of a HUGE freight yard. He has also added many reverse loops for bi-directional operations. I believe he has/or will add steaming bays with a turntable so he can host 1" scale live steamers, not just diesels or electrics.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Sad to hear he's gone from here! 
His drive was inspiring, no matter the scale.

John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Totalwrecker said:


> Sad to hear he's gone from here!
> His drive was inspiring, no matter the scale.
> 
> John


I didn't say he was gone from here. But a good deal of the posting he does on his 1" stuff, is done on that Facebook site.

Considering the state of the "photo situation" on THIS site, who can blame him .


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

No posts here in a long time and your report added up that way to me. 
Being socially challenged, this and another foamer site are about the only places I frequent.....

So another fond memory rides off into the sunset. As I see it.

John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Totalwrecker said:


> No posts here in a long time and your report added up that way to me.
> Being socially challenged, this and another foamer site are about the only places I frequent.....
> 
> So another fond memory rides off into the sunset. As I see it.
> ...


You are correct about his old NORTH Table Creek layout (G scale).......pretty much gone now. But the SOUTH Table Creek (1" scale) is expanding fast. A few thousand feet of new track and a new signal system to protect the reverse loops. Hopefully he can post some photos here of what he is doing. He is even building an "electric powered" steam engine in 1" scale .
But that won't happen (Marty posting photos) if this site is not fixed soon! FTP's and all the rest of this crap is not worth it. We are supposed to be "train" people, not "computer" experts.

EDIT: John, I can send you some photos of his 1" layout, if you would like to see them.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Gary,
Thanks but I'm being melancholy about the good ol daze. Marty was a MLS staple, his 1" was a fair substitute, but nothing I'll ever dabble in. Thanks for the offer, but I'll pass.
My dead PC pics are gone too.
John


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Caught up with Marty on Facebook, lots of new progress!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

JEFF RUNGE said:


> Caught up with Marty on Facebook, lots of new progress!


Jeff,

Glad to see you were able to see Marty's progress......he has done a tremendous amount of work!

Most of the folks on here seem to be "afraid" of FB. I really enjoy the railroading sites. Many vendors now use FB to reach out to their customers.

Also very easy to upload photos in FB.....MLS....."hint".......


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have no problem Posting pictures here any more. I load them to my webspace here and then post them. 

I miss Marty. I am already missing the trip to his house in sept. 

I will miss all the people i met there over the years. 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, his side dump car is wild!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

https://youtu.be/neb9qVHaLhA?t=6
JJ, the new open house is 2 weeks earlier ,mainly for 1" scale but the twin main lines of the G will still be open.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

I picked up a LE 1" 0-4-0, still building cars from kits ( only have instructions for the trucks & couplers so kind of a slow process). But I have been running the engine on the 800ft loop of track I put down.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

That's great Jeff. creative building is a challenge but rewarding. I have an 0-4-0 making it into RC battery also. lots more to do.
Once I get a larger motor on Thursday I will track test the pacific.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

JEFF RUNGE said:


> I picked up a LE 1" 0-4-0, still building cars from kits ( only have instructions for the trucks & couplers so kind of a slow process). But I have been running the engine on the 800ft loop of track I put down.


where do you guys get these?
*I WANT ONE!!!!!*


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I buy a lot off here.
http://discoverlivesteam.com/
hit and miss on it.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

...now if we'd onnly win the lottery....http://www.discoverlivesteam.com/discoverforsale/forsale/6_Easlon/index.htm#Mogul


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Meh...I still say if you have room for Ride-On, you have room for 1:1 Feldbahn. If I ever hit the lotto, my winery would have a working 12" guage estate railroad.

http://www.rmirailworks.com/Nellie-Inspection-Car.asp#.WFnj23GIZoM

http://www.rmirailworks.com/Industrial_Cars.asp#.WFnkfHGIZoM


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

hmm.. looks a lot like my SRRL 24.
http://www.rmirailworks.com/Prairie.asp#.WFpqh7Ao6Uk


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> hmm.. looks a lot like my SRRL 24.
> http://www.rmirailworks.com/Prairie.asp#.WFpqh7Ao6Uk


Nate,

Now you're looking at the "Big Bucks" locomotives! We have a number of RMI Sweet Creek engines (2-6-0's) running at Los Angeles Live Steamers now. A couple are owned by the club and the remainder owned by individual members. We might have a Prairie....not really sure. These are massive engines. You will need a full size garage to store it and maintain it. Price in the $50K area. The electrics are not quite as efficient, Some problems with the computers and electronics in these. Also expensive for an electric......$40K plus.

If you want to eventually get started in the riding scales, then starting at 1" scale is the minimum. Carrying adults on 1" scale rolling stock CAN be problematic......balance is the issue here. Balance is an issue even in 1.5/1.6 riding scales. I just purchased a RTR 1.5 inch scale riding gondola. 72 inches long, 77 inches from coupler tip to coupler tip. Weighs 210-220 pounds! And this size can seat two large adults in comfort. Three adults and the legroom can get cramped.

Then of course you have to transport this stuff to your local live steam club. You can get a 1" scale Pacific in a compact car trunk if you split the tender from the engine. Not easy to do, but can be done. 1.5" scale.....now you're talking about full size pickup trucks and trailers. 

If you store your stuff at home, then you need half a 2-car garage to hold a small locomotive (0-4-0, Atlantic or Pacific). These all need storage racks, usually welded steel. Rolling stock needs racks! Right now, I have two Baldwin electrics, a reefer, wood gondola, steel gondola and a wood caboose. 1" and 1-1/2 models can occupy a lot of real estate! You can see from Marty's photos, the amount of property you will need for a moderate layout. The riding scales are constantly "getting into your wallet.". You really need to do the majority of the building yourself including the track work. A ten foot section of 1-1/2 scale (7-1/2 inch gauge) panel with 2 sticks of aluminum rail, plastic ties, stainless mounting screws and rail joiners will cost about $45+ EACH! Track cost in these scales is gut-wrenching .

Have fun now and learn all about running steam with your "24" engine. Later go to college, get a big bucks job and then "think" about getting into the riding scale. You will also need to find an "understanding" wife.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

gary, i thought you had a 7.5 mogul? 

at PLS this guy had a 4.75 ga. mogul for sale. he wanted 3500 for it. thats the cheapes i have seen a ride on scale go for

for now, i am more than happy with my 45 mm gauge

BTW at PLS the is a 2" gauge track on the multi gauge loop. wouldnt that be really hard to balance on??


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> gary, i thought you had a 7.5 mogul?
> 
> at PLS this guy had a 4.75 ga. mogul for sale. he wanted 3500 for it. thats the cheapes i have seen a ride on scale go for
> 
> ...


Nate,
We DID have a 1-1/2 inch (7.5 inch gauge) Allen Mogul. But my buddy and I sold it a couple of months ago for $12,000. The buyer "stole" it at that price. But we are just getting older and it was time to thin the herd. We are concentrating on finishing the 3-3/4 scale Porter now. Also have two ten wheelers to get plumbed and steamed! It never ends . 

2" gauge is a "joke" for ride-on. We have some members who have ride-on stuff at 3-1/2" gauge and ride those cars in a "prone position".......not at all comfortable!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

price is always an issue. But the entertainment value is priceless. Like any scale, you bit the bullet and walk slowly into it. I had a hand full of rail that Robby sold me really cheap way back.1" rail. it started from there.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well you come a long way Marty. Looks nice and definitely a lot of work. Watched your video unloading ballast. You ever consider using a plow tie to level ballast while unloading. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, but in smaller scales it tends to trip the car up. this way I never over flow ballast. These two cars have done 75% of the RR rest done by bucket and trailor on mower. The 2 new additions will work great. I have 4 now.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry Bohlander this ones for you.

https://youtu.be/AbHjNdfND1c?t=3

won't mean much unless you understand that a steam engine is now run by chain drive , 24 volt electric motor and RC control with batteries. It had a blown boiler and was too costly to rebuild.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Marty, very nice job on the locomotive

Jerry


----------

